# Anderson Silva Vs Nick Diaz Fight Signed



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

> Dana White ‏@danawhite 13m
> Lunch with the GOAT @spideranderson and just got the Diaz fight done!!!! #ufc #superfight http://instagram.com/p/rDQvJ0vA59/


Diaz by not giving a ****


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope Silva wins it... when Is the fight?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Anderson is gonna run rings around Diaz and TKO him in round 2. You read it here first


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Sweeeeeet


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Diaz has to be gettin' paid. This is an awesome fight. World class Muay Thai against "world class (if there is such a thing)" MMA Boxing, and Anderson cannot touch Diaz on the ground.

The only problem is Anderson is soooo much better at Muay Thai, and he's also BIGGER.

Diaz can fight 155lb without too much problem. Anderson can fight 205 and has to lose a pound or two.

Diaz wins by getting paid. Anderson could KO Diaz, something that's not been done in a while. Something GSP couldn't even think about doing.

Awesome way to bring Diaz back, Dana!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

prospect said:


> I hope Silva wins it... *when Is the fight*?


Apparently Dana said on SportsCenter that the fight is scheduled for January 31st.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC wont be gettibg a ppv buy outta me!!!!

Because I might just have to go to this. 

Fans win. Ufc wins.700k buys.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I think anderson's mobility and movement will greatly hindered from the shin/foot break and the long layoff so if there's a time for nick to beat him it's now.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

What's the catchweight?


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Glothin said:


> Diaz can fight 155lb without too much problem. Anderson can fight 205 and has to lose a pound or two.


Nick definitely couldn't make 155 anymore. Elite XC essentially made a 160lb division for him back in the day because he couldn't hack the drop, then he went on to fight at welterweight and above. 

You're right though, the height and reach are close enough but Andy will have some decent weight on him. Generally you might expect the smaller man to compensate with speed and movement, not an advantage one would think Nick possesses in this fight. Anderson's injury is the wild card. 

I can't really believe this fight is happening. Well done to Nick for managing to land fights with GSP and Anderson, that is a serious career achievement. It also seems like it will be someone's last fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Scarecrow said:


> What's the catchweight?


Its at 185 cuz Diaz is a badass.



> _
> Nick Diaz proves to be a man of his word. Since UFC 158, he said: a) he's only coming back vs. GSP or Silva and b) if he gets a new deal._@arielhelwani


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Diaz trash talking & taunting Silva in the cage will be epic.

Even more epic if Silva doesn't know english well enough to understand what Diaz is saying.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy sh!t the MMA vortex has opened up and we will all be sucked in and will surely die from the pure bad assness of this fight.

I'm loving this fight.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

It'll be something like the Griffin fight.

Yawn.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great fight. Diaz has a ridiculous amount of durability/heart/cardio and tons of experience. He's also fearless, Anderson isn't going to be able to stop him from moving forward and throwing shots, something that Anderson might have some serious issues with.

No clue who will take this one.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Anderson will KO Nick in one... and I'll have that image in my head forever... just like the Hendo / Bisping KO.

I can't wait.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diaz is gonna get mauled. This will not even be competive unless Anderson has really lost his reflexes


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Please no injuries. Please no injuries.Please no injuries.Please no injuries. Please no injuries. Please no injuries. Please no injuries. Please no injuries.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

This is a very pivotal fight for both guys, Whoever loses is probably going to end up ass out for a wile. 

In his prime I think I can confidently say Anderson would have beat Nick. 

But he's not young anymore, been on IR for a long time, he's in-between two one sided beatings and injury's, Fighting Nick. 

Hay I wouldn't be shocked if Silva lands one and drops Nick like a rock but Im expecting Nick to ether win a decision or lose by KO/TKO.

Nick loves to taunt fighters and he talks a lot of shit, Anderson likes to mock fighters and talks a little shit himself. I hope they throw shots in the meantime lol. 

Im a big Diaz fan so take it for whatever but if Nick can survive the first two rounds without taking too much damage, I think he'll win the fight.

He's always in shape always doing triathlons when he can, hes still got Cardio. 

The crazy part of all this is if you're Silva how do you beat Nick? The Honest answer is you leg kick a lot and thats a little ironic. 

I think a Nick Diaz at 185 is a big dude if he does it right and puts on some muscle but he'll still be slower than Anderson and I expect Anderson will have that one punch power and it all comes down to will Nick be smart enough to respect it? If not it might be a short night.

Hay maybe Nick pulls some revamped actual strategy stuff out of his butt and reveals hes been training with GSP by taking Anderson down and subing him in the first, lol.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This is great. I canno describe how excited i am for this. Anderson silva is still the goat in my opinion and diaz is one of the most exciting fighters of all time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Be interesting to see the betting lines for this fight when they come out.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

What's all this BS 
Even if Silva or Diaz lossed they'd still be up there. Both fighters would probably get huge fights after this one.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Anderon is a rightful favorite. But it would be funny to revisit this one if Diaz wins or puts up a good fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

prospect said:


> What's all this BS
> Even if Silva or Diaz lossed they'd still be up there. Both fighters would probably get huge fights after this one.


In Andersons case, it may come down to *how *he loses...coming off of two TKO losses (one a severe injury) against Weidman. If Diaz turns his lights out then I'd think Andersons future will be in question.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, Silva by whatever he wants...


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

CupCake said:


> In Andersons case, it may come down to *how *he loses...coming off of two TKO losses (one a severe injury) against Weidman. If Diaz turns his lights out then I'd think Andersons future will be in question.


I seriously doubt it. The ufc will never cut Silva. The only way Silva stops fighting in the ufc is if he wants to stop. If he doesn't He'll have some fights against huge names for sure


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Would anyone be surprised if the winner of this fight gets a title shot?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Going to be the only guy to fight Penn, GSP, and Anderson


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Predicting Diaz to be retired again by Feb 1. Good but not great expectations for the fight. It won't live up to the hype due to eminent freak show status the build up will lean towards. Silva r2 tko.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

This is a "fun" fight for the fans, but I don't even see this fight being competitive.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So if Diaz wins I'm assuming literally every hater will run to the "Anderson is long passed his prime and Diaz just got lucky."

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> So if Diaz wins I'm assuming literally every hater will run to the "Anderson is long passed his prime and Diaz just got lucky."
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't have to worry about that, no way Diaz is winning this fight...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Diaz via spinning back split decision


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> So if Diaz wins I'm assuming literally every hater will run to the "Anderson is long passed his prime and Diaz just got lucky."
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No. Most people who don't like Diaz (myself) acknowledge he's a damn good fighter. His style is tailor made for Andy though. This is going to end badly for him...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Super bowl, super fight

Oh im clever


----------



## carlosevenos (Sep 17, 2008)

I never thought I'd say this but this fight doesn't interest me in the slightest. It's just a straight money grab from the ufc. 
This fight is not competitive in the slightest. Diaz is going to get destroyed and probably won't even land in this fight. He's the perfect match up for Anderson and I think he'll end it whenever he wants to. 
Would so prefer to see Diaz against lawler, brown or another mw like bisping. 
I know the taunting will be fun and it's good to see both fighters back but to me it's as competitive as roused carano. Ok maybe that's going a bit too far. 
Anderson of he wants to fill finish it in the first round and then nick will retire again after the fight. 
Plus we have to wait till feb to see Diaz!!!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Big news in the MMA world! Actually read every post on here, and there's an overwhelming response for this fight as there should be. This should have been the rematch of Anderson vs Weidman rather than giving him the immediate rematch with no training or tune up to change up his game plan. He snaps his leg and is out for an entire year + one month. Guess this one will make up for it.

Anderson while holding the belt would have ended Diaz within two rounds max. With the long layoff, major injury, and the fact it's five rounds it creates a fascinating match up.

As I said before if Anderson decides to text his boxing it could make the fight significantly more competitive. If he implements his Muay Thai and lands those leg kicks over and over...there's no way Diaz is gonna win. He'll be hobbling by the 3rd round taunting. 

Visualizing this fight just made me laugh pretty hard. I see Nick walking down Anderson and raising his hands saying what's up..."GOAT" then telegraphing his wonky jump kick or side kick he does. That's where the fun begins...roflz!


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

This is a terrible terrible fight for Diaz. Don't get me wrong I can't fing wait for this fight but Anderson knocked Hendo down with what looked to be a pretty light punch. I know knick has an insane jaw but Anderson Silva is too accurate too much power and to tech for knick. Knick gets hit too much IMO and will get Ko easily by Anderson. Plus I think Anderson will want to prove something on his return.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Leg kicks are the Diaz's weakness, I agree. 

And both fighters talk crap. That will be entertaining. I like both fighters--am big fans of both fighters. I do not care if it ends in 50 seconds. The chance to get to see this fight is awesome!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

In every other situation i would pick Anderson via decimation. He'd kick Diaz's legs from under him and possibly get a TKO but i don't know. How has the injury affected him? Still leaning towards Spider though.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't wait.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Please no injuries. Please no injuries.Please no injuries.Please no injuries. Please no injuries. Please no injuries. Please no injuries. Please no injuries.


This plus:

Please let them both be in shape. Please let them both be in shape.Please let them both be in shape. Please let them both be in shape.Please let them both be in shape. Please let them both be in shape.Please let them both be in shape. Please let them both be in shape.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> So if Diaz wins I'm assuming literally every hater will run to the "Anderson is long passed his prime and Diaz just got lucky."


Do you believe Anderson is in his prime right now? :confused02:


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Silva wins via Diaz only being there for a pay day


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Lol, Silva by whatever he wants...


Basically this. I don't understand how anyone can think this fight will be even close to being competitive. Only because Silva lost to Weidman¿



No_Mercy said:


> Big news in the MMA world! Actually read every post on here, and there's an overwhelming response for this fight as there should be. This should have been the rematch of Anderson vs Weidman rather than giving him the immediate rematch with no training or tune up to change up his game plan. He snaps his leg and is out for an entire year + one month. Guess this one will make up for it.


I think this is a good tune up fight for Silva. He can play around the whole time, trying stuff without the imminent danger of a one punch KO.



> Anderson while holding the belt would have ended Diaz within two rounds max. With the long layoff, major injury, and the fact it's five rounds it creates a fascinating match up.
> 
> As I said before if Anderson decides to text his boxing it could make the fight significantly more competitive. If he implements his Muay Thai and lands those leg kicks over and over...there's no way Diaz is gonna win. He'll be hobbling by the 3rd round taunting.


I don't think Silva will leg kick a lot. Silva is not a game plan fighter, he tries to prove martial arts techniques.

Though, imagine Silva throwing that leg kick, which broke his shin, in this fight. Diaz does NOT check leg kicks...



> Visualizing this fight just made me laugh pretty hard. I see Nick walking down Anderson and raising his hands saying what's up..."GOAT" then telegraphing his wonky jump kick or side kick he does. That's where the fun begins...roflz!


The playing around from both guys could be hilarious if Silva doesn't decide to end this fight quickly. :thumb02:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder who'll win the bro down?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

My favourite fight of all time.

Nick Diaz in Strikeforce got me into MMA properly. Not long after I saw him fight either Manborg or Daley, whichever was first, I began watching every UFC event. 

Anderson Silva kept me in MMA by showing me just how amazing a fighter can be.

My favourite of all time Vs the greatest of all time.

I've said on the forums a few times, no stand up fighter beats Nick Diaz. I think that's kind of taken away when the stand up fighter happens to be Anderson.

Nick's problem will be that he can take anyone in the world's hardest show when he expects it. Drops his hands and expects it. Anderson though, brings insane angles and unpredictable moves. That front kick will be huge.






CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

tommydaone said:


> Silva wins via Diaz only being there for a pay day


Since when does Diaz show up for a payday and not give effort or be in great shape? Name a time. You can't. Because it has never happened. If anything Anderson is he one who puts it in cruise once in a while.

Dumbest post of the day.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Great news. I would hardly call it a superfight considering both are on a 2-fight losing streak and it will have been years since either has won a fight. But with that being said, it's still a big fight and I will go out of my way to make sure that I watch it. I would probably give the edge to Silva but who knows what kind of cage rust but will be undergoing. Glad this actually got signed, let's just hope there are no setbacks and the fight goes on as scheduled.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


>


Omg this pic is epic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Ufc 183: No Hespeck Nothin Mutha****a Wut


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

boxing mutherfuaker


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Here are the early odds on this fight. Assuming that both guys can stay healthy I'll be looking forward to the fight.

Anderson "The Spider" Silva 2/7 (- 350)
Nick Diaz 53 /20 ( + 265) 

http://sports.bodog.eu/sports-betting/mixed-martial-arts.jsp


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hell, the UFC seems to be more psyched about the idea of Diaz returning instead of Anderson.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Hell, the UFC seems to be more psyched about the idea of Diaz returning instead of Anderson.


Like I've said for a while here and others try to play it off as I'm just a crazy fan. Nick Diaz is one of their bigger draws. 

People who don't like Nick here love to dispute it. Even when you show them facts, they love to try and act like the numbers aren't real. Nick is probably a top 5 draw in the UFC right now. 

Anderson
Bones
Ronda
Cain
Who else? Nick Diaz goes here. 

UFC knows it. Many logical people know it. Nick Diaz bashers don't or just refuse to accept it. 

Nick Diaz could lose 10 more fights and still be a bigger draw than their favorite fighter. They have a real problem with that reality.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Pettis, Weidman, Silva, Diaz, Bones for me. Don't care about Rousey or Cain until they have some legit competition


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Anderson is gonna run rings around Diaz and TKO him in round 2. You read it here first


nuh-uh Cupcake... Diaz will send Silva on his way too retirement.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am excited to see Anderson back from his gruesome accident on stage and that is about it. Nick Diaz is just too small to face Anderson and until I can see him really bulked up at 185, I can only think "meh..." about this match up.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

If Anderson wins, it's not because he's the bigger fighter. Neither of them really uses weight differences in their fights.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> If Anderson wins, it's not because he's the bigger fighter. Neither of them really uses weight differences in their fights.



Although I agree with you, I am just preparing myself for what people will say when he wins...


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

THIS is how you headline a ppv. Not some random cariaso or bagautinov shit.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Somewhere right now Tommy Toehold is crying tears of joy.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

King Daisuke said:


> Somewhere right now Tommy Toehold is crying tears of joy.


Chad lives in Missoula MT, I like the co main event more than the tommy toe hold gig. 



If Anderson does totally destroy Nick I hope he goes after Jones next.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Diaz wins:- Anderson is past it.
If Silva wins:- He's too big.

If either win? I couldn't give a fuuk. Both are as good this second as they ever were imo (although Anderson's leg might have mental scarring, but it's not like Diaz will kick or block it).


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

JUst reading Helwani's twitter.

Guess they started a Conference Call at 2pm EST. When do they ever do that a day after announcing a fight over a half year away? ONLY FOR THE BIGGEST DRAWS AND FIGHTS!

Nick said he wasn't interested in most of the fights offered since his last.

When asked what its like to be in this Conf Call and he said "its normal" hahahahahaahahahahaha

Nick tries to keep his weight around 195 and says it is tough to make 170. 

Nick doesn't recommended anyone being a fighter. He doesn't like it. He has to do it. 

Nick on new deal "I can't complain, can't ask for anything more".

"would you enjoy fighting Anderson Silva?"

"Anderson is a kickboxer with a kickboxing style"

On will we see old Anderson Nick says "you never know what you are going to get. Like a box of chocolates". 

"I don't want to hurt anyone, I'm a non-violent person"

*Nick is pure gold. Best interview in MMA hands down.*


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

"Im a non-violent person" I about passed a kidney stone..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> JUst reading Helwani's twitter.
> 
> Guess they started a Conference Call at 2pm EST. When do they ever do that a day after announcing a fight over a half year away? ONLY FOR THE BIGGEST DRAWS AND FIGHTS!
> 
> ...


*Nick Diaz drinks a can of coke*

*BEST COKE DRINKER OF ALL TIME*


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

To all the people that are so sure Nick is going to win he just opened at +330...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Most guys would take to twitter after getting a huge fight. Signing a new deal. Nick hasnt post3d on his twitter in over a month hahah. 

These other guys use social media to gain fans. Get in the news. Run prize give outs. Nick is one of the bigger draws and doesnt even use social media. Hes like a 90s fighter living and fighting today. 

Refreshing


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

systemdnb said:


> To all the people that are so sure Nick is going to win he just opened at +330...


Which people are you refering to in this thread?

I was expecting Diaz to be a bigger dawg really.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Diaz is so weird, it's impossible to tell if he's trolling, serious or just full of shit.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Diaz is so weird, it's impossible to tell if he's trolling, serious or just full of shit.


He can be all three at the same time. :thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> He can be all three at the same time. :thumb02:


:thumbsup: agreed

I think he doesnt get enough credit for the funny he pulls once in a while. He can be pissed off and at the same time say something spot hilarious with timing in the middle of it. I think he knows hr is being ridiculous sometimes. 

The man is business savy half the time as well. Not many guys could hold Dana by the balls like Nick can. Who on a 2 fight losing streak, who fights people in hospitals, no shows for things, and calls his shots would Dana even want to do business with let alone give more money and a big fight? 

Dana is Nicks bitch.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hum. Diaz said a lot of shit about his former company, his boss stood still and said he could stay put for the rest of his life along his empty headed brother for all he cared until Nick went broke just to come back with his tail between his legs to be Anderson's warm up fight, but Dana White is Nick's bitch... Priceless.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Nick and Dana are the MMA version of f*ck-buddies. When the going's slow, they're happy to use one other to get what they want out of each other.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hum. Diaz said a lot of shit about his former company, his boss stood still and said he could stay put for the rest of his life along his empty headed brother for all he cared until Nick went broke just to come back with his tail between his legs to be Anderson's warm up fight, but Dana White is Nick's bitch... Priceless.


Dana said iys his career he can not fight if he doesnt want to. 

Yea getting a deal for morw money after the UFC called him to set up a huge fight main event spot is Nick coming back with his tail between his legs. 

Do you know how dumb that sounds? Yea im sure anu fighter could lose twice. Hold out. Call for more money. Then get more money. Yeaaaaaa right. You sound like a baffoon.

Dana rips on his champs. Nick got what he asked for like a boss. Dana wants to marry Nick Diaz.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Diaz said that he wasn't happy with the fights he was offered and didn't come back. Now he got Anderson Silva while sitting on the sidelines and probably get's a hefty check as well. It's obvious that Dana likes him from a business standpoint.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't tell if this means Dana and Nick are on good terms now. On the one hand,Dana signed him for a big fight. On the other hand, I think he knows full well that Anderson is going to uncork the ass beating of a lifetime on Diaz... And he'll have front row seats. 

I kind of imagine the conversation going something like this: 
Dana: "Alright, we don't like each other, but if you come back, we can make a lot of money together."
Diaz: "Fine, but ONLY if I can fight Anderson Silva."
Dana: "Pffft! OHkay buddy. Whatever YOU want."
Both silently: "Heh... Sucker."


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Diaz said that he wasn't happy with the fights he was offered and didn't come back. Now he got Anderson Silva while sitting on the sidelines and probably get's a hefty check as well. It's obvious that Dana likes him from a business standpoint.


But wait wait. In mma sportsmans jealous, hater, alternate reality thid is Nick coming back with his tail between his legs. 

Guy asks for more money and declines fights saying hed like Anderson. Check and check. He got both by just sitting out.

Shogun declines a fight hes put on blast. Others like Nate and Barao ask for more money they get laughed at. It is obvious to anyone who has a half working brain that Dana loves Nick and can do what other fighters cant get away with. That is by all means having Dana by the balls. How is it not. He got EXACTLY what he held out for. 

One thing I cant stand about mma fans here is they cant be rational about fighters they hate. We get it, you dont like Nick. But at least use logic. At least take a grip on reality and not make yourself look like a hating fool with no reason. 

GSP gets bashed after winning by Dana. Jones gets bashed by Dana. Nick Diaz for all he does doesnt. And gets what he asks for. 

He has him by thr balls. Its ok to admit the obvious. Lets get in tune with reality or on some meds that may bring you back.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

> “See if people are gonna hate just cause I say the word mother****er, then **** them, I don’t have time to worry about marketing and shit, in my last fight my hair looked like shit cause all I did was train… I have other letters but i’m not that good of a reader.”


 - Nick Diaz


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Diaz said that he wasn't happy with the fights he was offered and didn't come back. Now he got Anderson Silva while sitting on the sidelines and probably get's a hefty check as well. *It's obvious that Dana likes him from a business standpoint.*


Now this is fair logic.


jonnyg4508 said:


> But wait wait. In mma sportsmans jealous, hater, alternate reality thid is Nick coming back with his tail between his legs.
> 
> Guy asks for more money and declines fights saying hed like Anderson. Check and check. He got both by just sitting out.
> 
> ...


And all this is nut hugging babbling. Dana White is Nick Diaz bitch, alright.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Now this is fair logic.
> 
> And all this is nut hugging babbling. Dana White is Nick Diaz bitch, alright.


Thats all you can come up with? Im a nick diaz fan. Oh you got me there!

You cant explain how it is coming back with your tail between legs when you get the 2 things you asked for, by just sitting out....can you? Cuz it made no sense and anytime you talk Diaz you just spew garbage out of your mouth because you cant accept the reality of his star power. 

Nick Diaz gets more in the heads of his run of the mill forum haters than he does his opponents. Its pure gold. 

Dana really showed him by giving him more money off a 2 fight skid and offering him the fight he wanted! Dana laid down the hammer! Best laugh of the day!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Thats all you can come up with? Im a nick diaz fan. Oh you got me there!
> 
> You cant explain how it is coming back with your tail between legs when you get the 2 things you asked for, by just sitting out....can you? Cuz it made no sense and anytime you talk Diaz you just spew garbage out of your mouth because *you cant accept the reality of his star power.
> *
> ...


Find a quote I state Nick is a bad fighter. Or even stating he is not popular. My criticism over him and his brother is more than clear: They are both idiot stoned brains brawlers that have no respect for no sport or competition and act like they are so tough, but avoided fights more than I care to remember being MMA fighters. Don't like wrestlers or strategical opponents like GSP or Condit or Khaib? Two options: Adapt to become better round fighters to fight the today level of MMA or go fight Boxing, Kickboxing or even better, keep riding bicycles.

You were very calmed down with all the bad publicity and media bashing (not mine) on the Diaz for all the evidence they were being jerks the way they were acting, criticizing fighters that were at work while sitting on their butts, but now that this fight is on you braved up from beneath your bed. *This fight is good business and certainly entertaining that is all.* You are not a fan when you say *Dana is Nick's bitch*, that makes you a nut hugger, instead. Nick got this fight *because Anderson is coming back from two losses and a broken leg* or he wouldn't be fighting Anderson fecking Silva, that's for sure, so why the hell not? But you act like if Anderson was set to fight someone like Rockhold, that wouldn't be awesome business too, *because only Nick Diaz is the one to bring joy to UFC*. Sure, man...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Enough you guys, keep it calm.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Enough you guys, keep it calm.


I am being technical...mostly.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Find a quote I state Nick is a bad fighter. Or even stating he is not popular. My criticism over him and his brother is more than clear: They are both idiot stoned brains brawlers that have no respect for no sport or competition and act like they are so tough, but avoided fights more than I care to remember being MMA fighters. Don't like wrestlers or strategical opponents like GSP or Condit or Khaib? Two options: Adapt to become better round fighters to fight the today level of MMA or go fight Boxing, Kickboxing or even better, keep riding bicycles.
> 
> You were very calmed down with all the bad publicity and media bashing (not mine) on the Diaz for all the evidence they were being jerks the way they were acting, criticizing fighters that were at work while sitting on their butts, but now that this fight is on you braved up from beneath your bed. *This fight is good business and certainly entertaining that is all.* You are not a fan when you say *Dana is Nick's bitch*, that makes you a nut hugger, instead. Nick got this fight *because Anderson is coming back from two losses and a broken leg* or he wouldn't be fighting Anderson fecking Silva, that's for sure, so why the hell not? But you act like if Anderson was set to fight someone like Rockhold, that wouldn't be awesome business too, *because only Nick Diaz is the one to bring joy to UFC*. Sure, man...



You have made many claims that Nick isnt as big of a draw as I believe he is. As Dana obviously knows he is. I never claimed you said he was a bad fighter. So what are you even talkjng about???

Then you go laugh when I say dana is his bitch and claim hr ran back with tail between his legs. When he got exactly what he wanted and didnt have to do much to get it. 

He declined fights and waited for Anderson. Of course if Anderson was champ at 185 he would have not got it. What is your point? He waited for the biggest possible no title fight and he got it. Like a boss. With more cash in his hand. 

Yea man rockhold silva would have been huge! Lol. Diaz-ANDERSON will be the biggest ppv of the year. Dana went out got Nick to come back by giving into his stipulations. Why? Because he draws like no one else. Yea im sure Rockhold woukd get a conf call 6 months out from the fight. Yea im sure Helwani would fill his twitter with 30 consecutive Rockhold quotes. 

You want to know how big Nick Diaz is pal? He has play by plays of his conference calls like it is a prize fight. He is first in Dana's phone on speed dial. The man rides a bike then has to jump into the ocean and swim away from media. MMA sites erupt when he signs a contract. Bones does and it is crickets. Focking crickets. 

You are just mad Nick got a huge fight. Perhaps biggest fight of the whole focking year. That he got HIS money. That Dana said with a win he may get a title shot. It eats at you so bad that you have to run here and bash him while the rest of us are all high fiving over the fight.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Brah!!! You can worship Diaz all you want. But don't bash JBJ


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry mods, but omfg you are stupid as fuk johnny.

You've been going around the forums bitching and crying that Diaz isn't in UFC. "He's the biggest draw blah blah". "Dana is a cnt for not signing him!" blah blah blah.

Dana does EXACTLY what you've been saying he's stupid for not doing. So then what....you call Dana Diaz' bitch? smfh how ridiculous is that? He did what you said he was stupid for not doing, and all that he got was called a bitch for his efforts.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sorry mods, but omfg you are stupid as fuk johnny.
> 
> You've been going around the forums bitching and crying that Diaz isn't in UFC. "He's the biggest draw blah blah". "Dana is a cnt for not signing him!" blah blah blah.
> 
> Dana does EXACTLY what you've been saying he's stupid for not doing. So then what....you call Dana Diaz' bitch? smfh how ridiculous is that? He did what you said he was stupid for not doing, and all that he got was called a bitch for his efforts.


Are you Dana's girlfriend? I dont get it? 

Yea UFC needed Diaz. Stupid for not paying him I said. Now he gave in. Met all Nicks demands while Nick sat there. That to me would be Nick making Dana his bitch. Dana is a hardass not give an inch person. He will F you out of spite. Nick is the one fighter he doesnt bash. Gives in to. So yes he is Nicks bitch. 

So how am I stupid for that claim? I totally have no clue what your point is. You can make a smart business move and be someones bitch at the same time. Dana had no choice since UFC needs big events as all ppvs lately have done sucky. Dana tried to steer around giving in by offering fights. Nick declined. Dana didnt make a big deal of it like he would so many others. Dana gives into all demands. Dana becomws bitch. 

What is your point?

And whats with these omfg and smdh. Seems like teenage girl lingo. OMG!!!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not going to reply to most of it because I'm not being baited into an infraction.

But do you even know most of the situation with Nick? The main issue was not money. It's that Diaz was turning down every fight. As he said, he's not interested in fighting that much. He probably got offered guys like Koscheck, who were wrestlers, and point blank didn't want to fight them. He has wanted to fight Anderson his whole career, and now he gets the opportunity (after UFC found out Anderson would welcome that fight).

This fight is happening because Anderson wants it. UFC would have loved Diaz to fight Lombard, Brown, Lawler etc. They want Diaz to be in the division. He's a popular fighter who has good fights, so they want him in there establishing himself as a contender. Anderson on the other hand is the greatest of all time. What he wants, he gets. They arent giving Diaz this fight, Anderson is. UFC's dream would be to have Diaz fighting a decent enough name at WW (maybe even a mid level one as he's on a 2L slip) and for Anderson to fight someone like Bisping, Cung etc. in a fun fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You have made many claims that Nick isnt as big of a draw as I believe he is. As Dana obviously knows he is. I never claimed you said he was a bad fighter. So what are you even talkjng about???
> 
> Then you go laugh when I say dana is his bitch and claim hr ran back with tail between his legs. When he got exactly what he wanted and didnt have to do much to get it.
> 
> ...


Believe me jonnyg, you are the one who makes Nick Diaz to look worse than he really is. Yeah. Keep comparing him with fighters that are actually steadily participating in the sport. Nick Diaz is a fill in. He will bring money, no doubt, but he is still an idiot, drawing money or not, for the reasons already exposed. Dana White made a deal that will be awesome for UFC and if his terms were not met as well, he had stated already Nick and his brother could just feck off. That hardly configure Dana as Nick's bitch or Nick Diaz as a boss. Not for a healthy mind, at least. 

Anyway, you are wasting your time preaching me about this PPV thing as I have stated several times *I care about fights, fighters and the sport as a whole* and never could understand why a real fight fan would devote so much attention to how much money UFC is making out of casual fans. :confused02: Justin Bieber is a big draw as well and can top up a stadium at overpriced tickets in no time being a freak and bad musician. So here goes the relevance of your "You want to know how big Nick Diaz is pal?" question through the window.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm not going to reply to most of it because I'm not being baited into an infraction.
> 
> But do you even know most of the situation with Nick? The main issue was not money. It's that Diaz was turning down every fight. As he said, he's not interested in fighting that much. He probably got offered guys like Koscheck, who were wrestlers, and point blank didn't want to fight them. He has wanted to fight Anderson his whole career, and now he gets the opportunity (after UFC found out Anderson would welcome that fight).
> 
> This fight is happening because Anderson wants it. UFC would have loved Diaz to fight Lombard, Brown, Lawler etc. They want Diaz to be in the division. He's a popular fighter who has good fights, so they want him in there establishing himself as a contender. Anderson on the other hand is the greatest of all time. What he wants, he gets. They arent giving Diaz this fight, Anderson is. UFC's dream would be to have Diaz fighting a decent enough name at WW (maybe even a mid level one as he's on a 2L slip) and for Anderson to fight someone like Bisping, Cung etc. in a fun fight.


I just dont agree. Months ago Nick said he wanted Anderson and it would be a big enough fight to come back for. Dana when asked many months ago said something like "i would do that fight, if thry both wanted it how could I not put that on?"

My point is Nick was not coming back to fight Lombard or Matt Brown or Condit again. He made his demands right after 158! Said he would only come back to fight for a title or fight a guy like Anderson. He made his demands long ago. And here we are now and both were met. Any other guy rejecting fights is called out badly by Dana. Nick sat in the sidelines and basically said "you want me, then do this" and like magic it all was met. And here mma sportsman is sayibg Nick ran back with his tail between his legs. This whole thing started by me asking him how that makes any bit of sense when actually Dana is the one with tail between his legs. Mma sportsman goes off on rants about nothing to do with my posts and avoids explaining how Nick was the one who caved. I suppose if my boss wanted to give me a raise and lets me call my position that would make me the one with the tail between my legs somehow. Mma sportsman made an idiodic claim that made no sense whay so ever. Why? Because he cannot stand the fact Diaz is back and everyone is talking. He has to resort to things that make no sense.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

There...don't we all feel better for getting that out of our systems?

Keep it civilized, and quit the baiting!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Believe me jonnyg, you are the one who makes Nick Diaz to look worse than he really is. Yeah. Keep comparing him with fighters that are actually steadily participating in the sport. Nick Diaz is a fill in. He will bring money, no doubt, but he is still an idiot, drawing money or not, for the reasons already exposed. Dana White made a deal that will be awesome for UFC and if his terms were not met as well, he had stated already Nick and his brother could just feck off. That hardly configure Dana as Nick's bitch or Nick Diaz as a boss. Not for a healthy mind, at least.
> 
> Anyway, you are wasting your time preaching me about this PPV thing as I have stated several times *I care about fights, fighters and the sport as a whole* and never could understand why a real fight fan would devote so much attention to how much money UFC is making out of casual fans. :confused02: Justin Bieber is a big draw as well and can top up a stadium at overpriced tickets in no time being a freak and bad musician. So here goes the relevance of your "You want to know how big Nick Diaz is pal?" question through the window.


I really dont care why you are here or why you dont like Nick. Ive heard it a million times. 

If you dont want me to say Dana is his bitch then let me put it a different way. 

Dana lets Nick Diaz do what he wants more than any other fighter. Shogun declines Glover and is called out. GSP retires after a win hr is bashed. Barao and Nate say they should be paid more and hr laughs. Nick retires, misses pressers, demands more money, asks for Anderson and it is all granted. All the while Dana is almost begging him to come back by offering him 3 different fights when Nick was retired/away. No other fighter can do that. No other fighter not even JON JONES can get away with that stuff. 

Why? Dana knows how big of a draw Nick is and needs him back. 

Diaz is a boss because he calls his shots in a companu no one but the heads are able too. He didnt want to fight so he didnt. He didnt want to come back without more loot and the right big fight and he didnt until Dana gave in and gave it to him. He did all this with no title. 2 loss streak. To me that is boss. To me Diaz was VERY BUSINESS SAVVY. He had the leverage and used it. Like Dana said Nate doesnt move the needle but Nick sure does. Nick knew it and waited the UFC out. Nick out waited them. Thats BOSS. HE fought on his terms not anyone elses. 

I never said Rockhold Silva couldnt main event or do well. Jones Phil Davis would do ok as well. Doesbt mean it is Jones Gus 2 big. 

Here Nick is never a champ in the ufc. 2 fight skid. And about to make more than he ever has in the biggest fight the UFC will put since Silva Weidman 2. Or GSP Diaz. Probably biggest ppv they do all year. He knows how to get the most out of his worth. People want to watch him. He played the hand he had flawlessly. Everyone is talking about it. 

Nick got what he wanted. 

Also to all the others who claimed Nick was AFRAID of Lombard or Brown ot Lawler....here you go. He is taking on a lethal striker who is at least 1 weight class bigger. A terrible matchup. So no, he isnt scared to scrap likr many of you claimed he was. 

Since coming into the UFC again hr will have 4 fights. All main events on PPVs. Penn Condit GSP Silva. He came in here after huge fights and he got them. Like a boss.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually just think you're being defensive because of what Sportsman said Johnny (I dont know the actual spelling ).

I agree with you in that NO way is Nick coming back with his tail between his legs. Like you said, the demands were there. Nick hasn't "ran out of money and needs a fight". This is what Nick asked for ages ago. He's getting word for word what he asked for.

BUT, no one bended to his will. The reason Nick didn't get a big fight before is because he didn't deserve one. On a 2 fight slip, he's going to take on Hendricks for the title? As much stick as UFC gets, Diaz clowning Hendricks was NEVER going to result in a title shot being gifted to him. The reason this fight is being made is because Anderson and his team want a very winnable fight against someone with a decent name. Something considered easy. He mentioned Diaz, a guy who never defends and won't even consider the leg kick. Bisping, a guy with fairly slow reactions and a history of being caught with a weak chin (plus no real power himself) and Cung Le, a guy very similar to Anderson who'd not consider a takedown. I'm not dissing these fighters and am a huge fan of all 3, but it's easy to see Anderson wants an easy enough fight. Diaz wouldn't get the fights he wanted because Anderson was champ, Hendricks was champ. He's NOT fighting a champion at 0-2. Anderson is also 0-2, and now that Anderson wants the fight, it's doable.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I actually just think you're being defensive because of what Sportsman said Johnny (I dont know the actual spelling ).
> 
> I agree with you in that NO way is Nick coming back with his tail between his legs. Like you said, the demands were there. Nick hasn't "ran out of money and needs a fight". This is what Nick asked for ages ago. He's getting word for word what he asked for.
> 
> BUT, no one bended to his will. The reason Nick didn't get a big fight before is because he didn't deserve one. On a 2 fight slip, he's going to take on Hendricks for the title? As much stick as UFC gets, Diaz clowning Hendricks was NEVER going to result in a title shot being gifted to him. The reason this fight is being made is because Anderson and his team want a very winnable fight against someone with a decent name. Something considered easy. He mentioned Diaz, a guy who never defends and won't even consider the leg kick. Bisping, a guy with fairly slow reactions and a history of being caught with a weak chin (plus no real power himself) and Cung Le, a guy very similar to Anderson who'd not consider a takedown. I'm not dissing these fighters and am a huge fan of all 3, but it's easy to see Anderson wants an easy enough fight. Diaz wouldn't get the fights he wanted because Anderson was champ, Hendricks was champ. He's NOT fighting a champion at 0-2. Anderson is also 0-2, and now that Anderson wants the fight, it's doable.


I never claimed Diaz is the sole reason this fight is going down. But I believe he brought it up way before Anderson. Sure if Anderson said no the UFC wouldnt force the fight. Just like any fight. 

Anderson is on a 2 fight skid himself. So? Anderson-Diaz on a total of 0-4 combined streak will STILL be the biggest ppv out there. Nick said he wanted to fight for titles, anderson, or fights that would put him in a spot for a title shot. This is Anderson. And Dana said with a win he may very well get a title shot at 170. 2 out of 3 aint bad. Just because Anderson isnt champ doesnt mean this isnt a huge fight. Anderson lost and it opened the door. Had Anderson still been champ Diaz would still be on sidelines until UFC gave him a different worthy of coming back fight. 

To me they bended to his will. What guy on a 2 fight skid asks for more money and then gets it? The only answer is Nick Diaz. They bended to his will for sure. They could have said come back when you want to fight a guy off a loss in you own divison at the same payday you have had. That would be not bending to his will.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What a fascinating fight this is. Maybe a slight subtle jab to GSP. Cuz GSP should have taken this even though I'm a big fan and know he has a strong of chance of losing. Why not...it's not often two superstar future hall of famer champions get a chance to make the dance in any sport. 

Nick Diaz is not an opponent Anderson should treat lightly. I know he won't so I believe he will go in there with the intention of knocking him out quickly within two rounds, but possibly in the first. Nick Diaz has no defense...his offense and insane cardio is his defense so to speak. Til this day I still can't figure out how they fight. It's almost like they use their arms to guage their distance, get hit in the process , but dish it out 10x more...rinse...repeat...recycle. Many credible fighters fell to the wayside, koing #2 former and future contender, and if you can make Condit backpedal even though it was his coachs' advice then that means you're damn good at what you do.

I say minimum 500+. Hopefully 750k ppvs. Give these guys million dollar pay days.

Ya gotta give it to Nick. Who else is willing to fight Anderson especially at his own weight class...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> What a fascinating fight this is. Maybe a slight subtle jab to GSP. Cuz GSP should have taken this even though I'm a big fan and know he has a strong of chance of losing. Why not...it's not often two superstar future hall of famer champions get a chance to make the dance in any sport.
> 
> Nick Diaz is not an opponent Anderson should treat lightly. I know he won't so I believe he will go in there with the intention of knocking him out quickly within two rounds, but possibly in the first. Nick Diaz has no defense...his offense and insane cardio is his defense so to speak. Til this day I still can't figure out how they fight. It's almost like they use their arms to guage their distance, get hit in the process , but dish it out 10x more...rinse...repeat...recycle. Many credible fighters fell to the wayside, koing #2 former and future contender, and if you can make Condit backpedal even though it was his coachs' advice then that means you're damn good at what you do.
> 
> ...


Agree with all this. 

It is a jab at GSP. Diaz went in and stood and beat Penn. Now he accepts this fight when he easily could have had a nice payday fighting a guy like Kos Ellenberger or condit again. Instead he says he will not only fight Anderson it what surely will be a striking affair. But he will at 185 not some catch weight. 

And yea, way to bring some positive stuff to the thread. Glad both guys will cash in on a big ppv fight. Cant wait for the fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I never claimed Diaz is the sole reason this fight is going down. But I believe he brought it up way before Anderson. Sure if Anderson said no the UFC wouldnt force the fight. Just like any fight.
> 
> *Had Diaz said no, they'd have probably not offered him another fight again and would have cut all ties, burying him as someone ducking fights. Had Anderson said no, they'd have phoned him daily with a new potential opponent.*
> 
> ...


^^^^^


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^^^^^


Had a big ol response i erased accidently. 

But in short i understand if anderson was still champ he wouldnt of got the fight. We can move past that. 

Doesnt change the fact that it is about the biggest ppv main he could have got.

They offer3d him plenty of top high ranked guys unless you dont consider lombard brown or condit high rabked. No other guy could decline 3 fights sit out then be awarded a new contract and a big main event ppv spot. A guy on a 2 fight losing streak. Nick waited for that one declining any high ranked guy....and they gave it to him. 

And im sure he got more money. He said he was very happy with the deal and couldnt ask for more. Why would he yell not paid all night and day then br totally happy? He got what he wanted on both ends. 

My erased response was much better


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Basically this. I don't understand how anyone can think this fight will be even close to being competitive. Only because Silva lost to Weidman¿
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm calling this now Silva will not play around talk shit he will go in there and be aggressive as **** and end it fast within the first 2


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, what I meant to say is that I predict Silva by one sided destruction. The weight difference is a big factor in this match up. Then of course there's the fact that while Diaz is good Silva is the best.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> This is a "fun" fight for the fans, but I don't even see this fight being competitive.



Wonder if Silva will clown Diaz.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Silva vs Leben

my $0.02


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Wonder if Silva will clown Diaz.


I hope he will and I hope Diaz calls him out for it during the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Wonder if Silva will clown Diaz.


If he does I think he puts himself at a greater risk of losing. If he does the Maia fight again he will tire while Nick stays fresh and really unhurt. 

I love Anderson, probably as much as I do Diaz. I believe he is a sizeable favorite. I believe he is a bad matchup for Nick. 

But, I think people think way to highly of Anderson these days. They want to hang onto what was. He is probably still very good. Perhaps 2nd best in the division. But his chin is going. His reflexes not as quick. His mind wandering. People say oh well Diaz has no power. Well Chael put Anderson on his ass.....so.....what will it take? 

I don't think Nick took the fight/wanted the fight bad, just for shits and money. I think he strongly believes he can win. I don't think he is afraid. 

He has better striking than Okami, FOrrest, Maia, Cote, Lietes that is for sure. He won't be intimidated like they were either. So if Anderson shows up thinking it is one of those fights...he will be in for a bad night. 

I expect Anderson to win. He should win. He is a bad matchup for Nick. But if he clowns, I will be very disappointed. Clown ok, do anything like a Maia fight? And that will be a disappointment. There is no time for that anymore.



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I hope he will and I hope Diaz calls him out for it during the fight.


As a Diaz fan that would be great. As an Anderson fan I wouldn't respect that at all, especially given where Anderson is at. So I'm torn. 

As long as Anderson engages I will be satisfied. I am just concerned for a circus.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> As a Diaz fan that would be great. As an Anderson fan I wouldn't respect that at all, especially given where Anderson is at. So I'm torn.
> 
> As long as Anderson engages I will be satisfied. I am just concerned for a circus.


I consider myself fairly neutral although I've always had a soft spot for the Diaz brothers. I just want a good fight with both guys being their usual selves in there. So some clowning from Anderson and some smack talk from Nick. :thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I consider myself fairly neutral although I've always had a soft spot for the Diaz brothers. I just want a good fight with both guys being their usual selves in there. So some clowning from Anderson and some smack talk from Nick. :thumb02:


Thing is, Nick talks to get his opponent to engage/strike/brawl with him. Anderson does (for Weidman to strike) to make them make a mistake. Or when bored. Uses it to counter when opponents get sick of it. So 2 very different reasons. I just hope it isn't a taunting match ended in a decision that no one felt was worth the 60 bucks. In the end I want an honest fight. Some gestures would be cool and fitting. But please no circus. 

And yea Im hanging with the Euros tonight. I post from work (much on the road) on my phone by day. Total insomniac by night from my laptop.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

hadoq said:


> Silva vs Leben
> 
> my $0.02


Not unlikely



jonnyg4508 said:


> If he does I think he puts himself at a greater risk of losing. If he does the Maia fight again he will tire while Nick stays fresh and really unhurt.


He certainly has not Diaz cardio, but when have you EVER seen Silva show sign of being tired in a fight¿ Silva is the epitomy of using his energy effectively.



> I love Anderson, probably as much as I do Diaz. I believe he is a sizeable favorite. I believe he is a bad matchup for Nick.
> 
> But, I think people think way to highly of Anderson these days. They want to hang onto what was. He is probably still very good. Perhaps 2nd best in the division. But his chin is going. His reflexes not as quick. His mind wandering. People say oh well Diaz has no power. Well Chael put Anderson on his ass.....so.....what will it take?


Sonnen buckled him, but didn't put him on his as. That was mainly because of Sonnen's TD threat, so he could get Silva by surprise. Weidman just has some serious power and in the second fight clipped Silva right behind the ear. No matter how good your chin is, that spot will mess up your equilibrium. Silva could still voluntarily take Bonnar's best shots.



> I don't think Nick took the fight/wanted the fight bad, just for shits and money. I think he strongly believes he can win. I don't think he is afraid.


Diaz probably isn't afraid of any man (except if he's part of a crowd of reporters and Diaz has to talk to them  ). You probably could put him in front of Velasquez and he wouldn't back down. I don't know whether he strongly bevlieves that he can win, I rather think that it's really a martial arts thing and he wants to test himself against the greatest of all time.



> As long as Anderson engages I will be satisfied. I am just concerned for a circus.





jonnyg4508 said:


> Thing is, Nick talks to get his opponent to engage/strike/brawl with him. Anderson does (for Weidman to strike) to make them make a mistake. Or when bored. Uses it to counter when opponents get sick of it. So 2 very different reasons. I just hope it isn't a taunting match ended in a decision that no one felt was worth the 60 bucks. In the end I want an honest fight. Some gestures would be cool and fitting. But please no circus.


I even doubt that there will be this epic smack talk-clowning in this fight. I do think both fighters respect each other as martial artists much more than their average opponent. The other opponents usually were just sportive competitors.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I really dont care why you are here or why you dont like Nick. Ive heard it a million times.
> 
> If you dont want me to say Dana is his bitch then let me put it a different way.
> 
> ...


I will admit when I came with "Nick came back with his tail between his legs" that derived directly from your line "Dana White is Nick's bitch". Both lines are off, I'm the one who will reckon that, though.

The point is Nick Diaz was awarded more opportunities he deserved in this sport and I believe this amuses you while pisses me off, indeed, so you have your moment right now.

You pointed yourself a few examples of a long list of Nick's wrongdoings without performing the way we would expect to get those opportunities.

I think it is silly to say UFC *needs* Nick Diaz when they keep expanding and making all sort of new categories and shoving the public with little cards in a clear numbers surpassing quality strategy. They make money no matter what.

How can I respect a guy as an elite MMA fighter when he refuses to fight wrestlers? How many wrestlers Anderson had to face along his career in UFC until losing to one? Now you want to praise Nick's *courage* for coming back for *Anderson Silva*? What he has to lose? He is fighting the GOAT, who won't wrestle him, in a win-win situation for a good cash where everybody believes he should lose. All the excuses are there for him: Anderson is GOAT, only lost to Weidman who is a beast, Anderson is still #2 and on top of that, Anderson is way bigger... oh, and Nick loves a microphone to deliver his excuses. That is far from courage. 

Now to fight an elite MMA fighter with the exact game to shut down yours, to get to the top of your division to fight for the belt passing through today's beasts, not being afraid of losing face because you are trying your best: that demands courage. But no. Nick Diaz won't fight the Lombards as Nate won't fight the Khabibs of their divisions. They want to walk into the sunset as bad asses with an attitude and his nut huggers will embrace it like they were bosses one day. No news here. They fell behind in the sport. Talented still, just too lazy to evolve and unable to act sportsmanlike.

Nick Diaz is a spoiled child and this is one of those UFC stupid entertaining moves we more than often complain around here. They are not even ranked in their own categories and Nick is not even a MW. This is a freak show similar to Ronda vs an actress that used to fight in the past.

From a technical stand point and also considering the relevancy of the category a fight between Anderson vs Rockhold would be fantastic, but I agree Anderson played the most on making Nick Diaz his opponent for his warm up fight, like GSP called his undeserved title shot at WW as well.

This is the return of Anderson Silva. Some are making it the return of Nick Diaz.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Had a big ol response i erased accidently.
> 
> But in short i understand if anderson was still champ he wouldnt of got the fight. We can move past that.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone "bended to his will" though.

Diaz wanted a big fight. The UFC were going to let him sit on the side lines forever because he didn't deserve one.

When Anderson dropped 2, it gave a new situation. A big fight, which Diaz deserved to get (because 0-2 Vs 0-2 is a fair match up).

The UFC was only going to give Diaz what he deserved. He didn't deserve a title shot like he wanted. When Anderson said he'd be good with the Diaz fight, the UFC thought "Both parties want it, it makes sense, and it will be big. Lets do it".


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> How can I respect a guy as an elite MMA fighter when he refuses to fight wrestlers? How many wrestlers Anderson had to face along his career in UFC until losing to one? Now you want to praise Nick's *courage* for coming back for *Anderson Silva*? What he has to lose? He is fighting the GOAT, who won't wrestle him, in a win-win situation for a good cash where everybody believes he should lose. All the excuses are there for him: Anderson is GOAT, only lost to Weidman who is a beast, Anderson is still #2 and on top of that, Anderson is way bigger... oh, and Nick loves a microphone to deliver his excuses. That is far from courage.


While I can see your other points and agree with most of them, I don't think there will be excuses from Diaz after the Silva fight, because he (most likely) will be KOed and not be beaten on points.



> Now to fight an elite MMA fighter with the exact game to shut down yours, to get to the top of your division to fight for the belt passing through today's beasts, not being afraid of losing face because you are trying your best: that demands courage. But no. Nick Diaz won't fight the Lombards as Nate won't fight the Khabibs of their divisions. They want to walk into the sunset as bad asses with an attitude and his nut huggers will embrace it like they were bosses one day. No news here. They fell behind in the sport. Talented still, just too lazy to evolve and unable to act sportsmanlike.


While it looks like that how you describe it, I think Diaz' mindset on this issue is a different one. I do think Diaz' mindset on MMA is fighting and not combat sports, quite similar actually to Anderson Silva's approach. Diaz doesn't want to fight strong wrestlers not because he is afraid to lose, but because he doesn't acknowledge wrestling (TDs & pinning down your opponents to win on points) as fighting. Just like Silva he never tries to win on points, but to finish the opponent.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> While I can see your other points and agree with most of them, I don't think there will be excuses from Diaz after the Silva fight, because he (most likely) will be KOed and not be beaten on points.


But the excuses for that are already there, as you also believe the most probable outcome: He being KOed. My point is why is he being considered "brave" for fighting Anderson? What he has to lose?



Voiceless said:


> While it looks like that how you describe it, I think Diaz' mindset on this issue is a different one. I do think Diaz' mindset on MMA is fighting and not combat sports, quite similar actually to Anderson Silva's approach. Diaz doesn't want to fight strong wrestlers not because he is afraid to lose, but because he doesn't acknowledge wrestling (TDs & pinning down your opponents to win on points) as fighting. Just like Silva he never tries to win on points, but to finish the opponent.


But that is precisely the point. Diaz is a brawler. Period. *He is fond of no sport.* That is the very definition I have for him. But reality is, he fell behind and in this situation the "tail between the legs expression suits him well": Why did this tough guy would run from a challenge? This is MMA. Are you tough boy? Come and face the wrestlers in your division. Who is the MMA fighter who likes to be taken away from his background, anyway? Fighters had to evolve and become better rounded to compete in MMA. That's the principle. How many times Anderson, a stand up fighter, had to work on his ground game and rise victorious against grapplers/wrestlers in his career? 

The Diaz wants fast tracks as much as Sonnen wanted. Too much talk, little action and with the brave face of criticizing fighters who are actually working their butts in training camps and competing regularly in UFC.

Donald Cerrone > (Nick Diaz + Nate Diaz)


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lets keep this thread poppin

http://www.mmaweekly.com/dana-white-says-if-nick-diaz-beats-anderson-silva-he-could-fight-for-the-title

*Dana White Says if Nick Diaz Beats Anderson Silva, He Could Fight for the Title *

[QUOTENick Diaz has said over and over that he’d really only wants to fight superfights or for titles. He was granted the first part of his wish on Tuesday when UFC president Dana White announced on ESPN’s SportsCenter that Diaz would return to the Octagon on Jan. 31, 2015, to also welcome back Anderson Silva.

SEE ALSO: Nick Diaz Wants Another Run at a UFC Title

More MMA

Signed, Sealed, Delivered: Anderson Silva vs. Nick Diaz Signed for Early 2015

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nick Diaz Inks 3-Fight UFC Extension, Setting Up Possible Fight with Anderson Silva

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Is Nick Diaz Going to Answer Anderson Silva’s Call? Says He’s Planning to Return by New Year

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dana White on Anderson Silva vs. Nick Diaz: “If They Want to Fight, Why Would I Say No?”

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anderson Silva Wants Nick Diaz for His UFC Return

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The two will meet in a five-round UFC 183 main event in Las Vegas.

While making the announcement, White added that, should Diaz defeat Silva, he could be granted a title shot.

“Absolutely,” White said of Diaz’s prospects for a title shot, despite losing back-to-back bouts coming into the fight with Silva.
][/QUOTE]


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

jonnyg4508 said:


> lets keep this thread poppin
> 
> http://www.mmaweekly.com/dana-white...s-anderson-silva-he-could-fight-for-the-title
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

So what?! 
I'm sure if Diaz beat JDS he'd get a title shot at ww. Hell if he beats Silva induct him into the ufc hall of fame.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't get why people feel the need to shit on Nick Diaz. If you hate him so much, there's a big possibility that you're going to see him knocked the f out. Isn't that a good thing? Just like there's a possibility that I'll see Anderson KO'd again.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't care for either fighter, but hope Anderson finishes Diaz in brutal fashion.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So what?! 
I'm sure if Diaz beat JDS he'd get a title shot at ww. Hell if he beats Silva induct him into the ufc hall of fame.[/QUOTE]

Agree! Good thinking. If he beats Anderson safe to say one of the greatest of all time. 

Nicolas P. Diaz is on a mission.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> I don't get why people feel the need to shit on Nick Diaz. If you hate him so much, there's a big possibility that you're going to see him knocked the f out. Isn't that a good thing? Just like there's a possibility that I'll see Anderson KO'd again.


I'm personally hoping for a double KO. :thumbsup:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Hating on the guy doesn't make sense. Other fighters have caused miscarriages, cheated, stolen money, been in porn videos, been in jail.

Diaz smoked some pot, missed some press conferences, talked trash and didn't take mid level fights (that he was never legally obligated to). I don't care for his personality but the level of hate doesn't match his sins.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Dana White on Anderson Silva vs. Nick Diaz: “If They Want to Fight, Why Would I Say No?”


And this makes Dana White Nick's bitch? See? It's not a matter of hating on Nick Diaz. Far from that. It's delusional ideas like this and the level of non backed spam like posts praising Nick Diaz as a demi-god that makes the obvious counter arguments to look like hating on Diaz.

You see the level of sickening worship when there are complains about non deserved title shots, but since it's Nick Diaz we are talking about, all is sound and good in UFC.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick Diaz will be the only non champ to main event his last 4 cards on ppv. In fact Cain, Bones, Anderson are the only others who can claim that. He is in rare air folks. Elite company. Massive draw. He fights when the lights are brightest. He is a boss and savvy businessman. 

He fights on his terms. 

This will be an awesome event. Never been to a UFC event since few are within decent range. Just might have to make this my first.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Put things into perspective for just a moment. Nick Diaz is on a two fight skid, he doesn't return any of Dana Whites calls or texts (said by Dana himself), he's bashed Dana's own promotion for selling "wolf tickets", he skips press conferences, sits on the sidelines declining fight after fight because it just doesn't interest Nick. He wants big fights, he wants big money. Dana ends up giving him the big fight and the big money.

Johnny is absolutely spot on with his assessment, Dana White is Nick Diaz's "bitch". There is not a single other fighter on the UFC roster that could get away with Nicks antics, I mean, the guy doesn't even respond to his own bosses phone calls or texts (this is hilarious). Imagine for a second that in your work place you just flat out ignore your own boss when he's trying to communicate with you, what would happen to you? You'd be fired! Nick gets a super fight and super money.

Nick Diaz you truly are one of a kind. Play on playa!

You have all of these other schmucks tweeting away on twitter and promoting their "image" on social media, Nick Diaz doesn't even bother! ha ha. He's almost like a surreal character in a sense, he does the exact OPPOSITE of what you're supposed to do to get the fame, stardom and pay rise and still pulls it off. Genius.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Put things into perspective for just a moment. Nick Diaz is on a two fight skid, he doesn't return any of Dana Whites calls or texts (said by Dana himself), he's bashed Dana's own promotion for selling "wolf tickets", he skips press conferences, sits on the sidelines declining fight after fight because it just doesn't interest Nick. He wants big fights, he wants big money. Dana ends up giving him the big fight and the big money.
> 
> Johnny is absolutely spot on with his assessment, Dana White is Nick Diaz's "bitch". There is not a single other fighter on the UFC roster that could get away with Nicks antics, I mean, the guy doesn't even respond to his own bosses phone calls or texts (this is hilarious). Imagine for a second that in your work place you just flat out ignore your own boss when he's trying to communicate with you, what would happen to you? You'd be fired! Nick gets a super fight and super money.
> 
> ...



Pretty much sums it up...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Put things into perspective for just a moment. Nick Diaz is on a two fight skid, he doesn't return any of Dana Whites calls or texts (said by Dana himself), he's bashed Dana's own promotion for selling "wolf tickets", he skips press conferences, sits on the sidelines declining fight after fight because it just doesn't interest Nick. He wants big fights, he wants big money. Dana ends up giving him the big fight and the big money.
> 
> Johnny is absolutely spot on with his assessment, Dana White is Nick Diaz's "bitch". There is not a single other fighter on the UFC roster that could get away with Nicks antics, I mean, the guy doesn't even respond to his own bosses phone calls or texts (this is hilarious). Imagine for a second that in your work place you just flat out ignore your own boss when he's trying to communicate with you, what would happen to you? You'd be fired! Nick gets a super fight and super money.
> 
> ...


8

Nice! I have a hard time articulating posts from my phone. My typing errors are obvious and ignored by me. Plus ive gotten sick of repeating myself. But you put it well. 

Guy doesnt even use twitter while the Tim Kennedys whore themselves all day on it trying to get attention. People love playing the heel now more than ever. But you cant just fake it. You have it or you dont.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Obviously if you are AS you take this fight, big money and you get to fight a smaller boxer with average power.

If AS comes in 80pct of his prime form, he could probably beat both the Diaz brothers at the same time.

Looking forward to the fight, hoping the back-to-back loses and injury didn't take the drive to be the best again out of AS though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Put things into perspective for just a moment. Nick Diaz is on a two fight skid, he doesn't return any of Dana Whites calls or texts (said by Dana himself), he's bashed Dana's own promotion for selling "wolf tickets", he skips press conferences, sits on the sidelines declining fight after fight because it just doesn't interest Nick. He wants big fights, he wants big money. Dana ends up giving him the big fight and the big money.
> 
> Johnny is absolutely spot on with his assessment, Dana White is Nick Diaz's "bitch". There is not a single other fighter on the UFC roster that could get away with Nicks antics, I mean, the guy doesn't even respond to his own bosses phone calls or texts (this is hilarious). Imagine for a second that in your work place you just flat out ignore your own boss when he's trying to communicate with you, what would happen to you? You'd be fired! Nick gets a super fight and super money.
> 
> ...


And you of all people will agree with all that and call Nick Diaz a genius?? You who very recently were calling people who eat meat immoral will defend his troubled behavior and praise the fact he can get away with all that shit you listed right before the eyes of hard working people? :confused02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> And you of all people will agree with all that and call Nick Diaz a genius?? You who very recently were calling people who eat meat immoral will defend his troubled behavior and praise the fact he can get away with all that shit you listed right before the eyes of hard working people? :confused02:


I dont know what you even try to get at in many of your posts. What point are you trying to make? 

I believe Nick works hard. I believe he trains as hard or harder than most in his division. To say he isnt hard working is pretty judemental of a guy you dont even know or see how he works. 

The praise is that he is a good businessman. UfC gets to do what they want and strong arm people. Why not praise a guy who used the system of marketability to his advantage? Who are you to tell him when to fight, who to fight, and for how much? You are one of the more arrogant people here.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> And you of all people will agree with all that and call Nick Diaz a genius?? You who very recently were calling people who eat meat immoral will defend his troubled behavior and praise the fact he can get away with all that shit you listed right before the eyes of hard working people? :confused02:


Who's Nick raped, murdered, stolen from? What crime has Nick Diaz committed? Also Nick is a vegan which I was shocked to find out and finds inspiration from the likes of John Lennon.

Not returning your bosses calls and turning down fights and whining about stuff to do with his career doesn't make Nick Diaz a bad person.

I see Nick Diaz as a guy who's had a very troubled childhood, probably not felt a lot of love during his time as a child, grown up in a real rough area, has had to fight to survive on the street and has incorporated that fighting into his "career". Fighting is all Nick knows, and he hates it - he's said numerous times he hates fighting, but he feels like he has no choice, he's had to fight his entire life to survive. You question Nick on running and triathlons, his eyes light up and a different character, a different Nick Diaz emerges.

I see Nick as a troubled young man, bitter at the cards he's been dealt in life, angry at the world, but I don't hate him for it. He's done nothing morally wrong. He's not committed money fraud, he doesn't cheat his opponents out of a fair competition by abusing performance enhancers. He's an angry young man with a chip on his shoulder, but deep down, he's a good guy and I respect him for being himself at all times and putting on some of the most entertaining fights in the sport.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I dont know what you even try to get at in many of your posts. What point are you trying to make?
> 
> I believe Nick works hard. I believe he trains as hard or harder than most in his division. To say he isnt hard working is pretty judemental of a guy you dont even know or see how he works.
> 
> The praise is that he is a good businessman. UfC gets to do what they want and strong arm people. Why not praise a guy who used the system of marketability to his advantage? Who are you to tell him when to fight, who to fight, and for how much? *You are one of the more arrogant people here.*


You don't know his routine either, so what? He can be hard working in his garden of cannabis, I don´t care. *He certainly is not hard working for the promotion this very forum is all about and that is not debatable. *

He did all sort of bad examples for the sport and got a reward for that, which make this a big bad taste joke, but for you, this is something to praise, because it's a Diaz.

Hey, Cup Cake, how many points I have left to counter jonnyg calling me arrogant when he is again out of arguments?? Or you could do something about it yourself...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You don't know his routine either, so what? He can be hard working in his garden of cannabis, I don´t care. *He certainly is not hard working for the promotion this very forum is all about and that is not debatable. *
> 
> He did all sort of bad examples for the sport and got a reward for that, which make this a big bad taste joke, but for you, this is something to praise, because it's a Diaz.
> 
> Hey, Cup Cake, how many points I have left to counter jonnyg calling me arrogant when he is again out of arguments?? Or you could do something about it yourself...


GSP isnt hard working for the promotion then either. So he has a GSP like work ethic. It is settled. 

Are you seriously calling on a mod to fight me over saying you are arrogant. Wow. Ok from now on I will try not to respond in your direction if your really that thin skinned and are going to cry about it. Sorry, i guess, didnt realize how emotional you were. My apologies.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Everyone that has met Nick in real life has said that he's a quiet, humble guy. I'm sure there was a poster on this forum that said they bumped into Nick and after having all of the pre conceived notions of him being a "thug" and a "bad guy", those notions were completely shattered and he came across as just a nice, genuine guy.

Seriously, Nick hasn't beaten any old ladies up. He's clearly had a tough upbringing and is a bit bitter about the world in general. So what? I can relate to his bitterness in many ways too. Yea, he's not a great UFC employee, perhaps that's because he HATES fighting too, but it's the only thing he knows how to do to earn a living. Maybe that's why his career work and behaviour is lousy, because he hates his job.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> GSP isnt hard working for the promotion then either. So he has a GSP like work ethic. It is settled.
> 
> Are you seriously calling on a mod to fight me over saying you are arrogant. Wow. Ok from now on I will try not to respond in your direction if your really that thin skinned and are going to cry about it. Sorry, i guess, didnt realize how emotional you were. My apologies.


I have been warned and infracted for a tiny percentage of what you throw in your posts. Almost every single one of your posts contain a tasteless condescending direct attack and this is not against myself, but against anybody who disagrees with you, yet, you don't change a bit, so, yes, I am calling a mod to evidence that once again, because being myself a forum rules abiding member, I can't write what I think of you.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You don't know his routine either, so what? He can be hard working in his garden of cannabis, I don´t care. *He certainly is not hard working for the promotion this very forum is all about and that is not debatable. *
> 
> He did all sort of bad examples for the sport and got a reward for that, which make this a big bad taste joke, but for you, this is something to praise, because it's a Diaz.
> 
> Hey, Cup Cake, how many points I have left to counter jonnyg calling me arrogant when he is again out of arguments?? Or you could do something about it yourself...


So not working hard for a promotion that has done a lot of shit to both fans and fighters makes him evil? If anything, they should give him a medal for punking dana and the big boys. He knew he was gonna get this superfight if he played the right but wildest cards, and he got it. Hard to see why you can't see the sheer brilliance of it all.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

marky420 said:


> So not working hard for a promotion that has done a lot of shit to both fans and fighters makes him evil?


Not at all.


marky420 said:


> If anything, they should give him a medal for punking dana and the big boys. He knew he was gonna get this superfight if he played the right but wildest cards, and he got it. Hard to see why you can't see the sheer brilliance of it all.


I can see the Robin Hood shades in this picture, yes. It has what you called some brilliance. To break the system. Sure, they deserve that, but feck Dana and the Fertitas, they will make money no matter what, but what about the other fighters working their way through the rankings? Feck them too, now another one is coming from behind straight to the top?
OK, if anything goes and won't get any better, maybe it is pointless to have all this discussion, but lets just stop pretending Dana White is trying to make this a serious sport, a serious promotion.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Whats all this talk about Diaz always gets what he wants?! 
The only reason this fight is happening is because Silva wants it. 
If anything white Is Silva's bitch. Anderson wanted this fight and he got Dana to go so low and sign Nick Diaz . 
Obviously Nick got what he wanted in the process. But calling Dana his bitch is a little extreme. I bet Diaz now is extremely appreciative of Dana white and the ufc. 
But the guys who worship Diaz think that he was sitting back home and then Dana came over. Kneeled before him and then begged him to fight Silva.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

prospect said:


> Whats all this talk about Diaz always gets what he wants?!
> The only reason this fight is happening is because Silva wants it.
> If anything white Is Silva's bitch. Anderson wanted this fight and he got Dana to go so low and sign Nick Diaz .
> Obviously Nick got what he wanted in the process. But calling Dana his bitch is a little extreme. I bet Diaz now is extremely appreciative of Dana white and the ufc.
> But the guys who worship Diaz think that he was sitting back home and then Dana came over. Kneeled before him and then begged him to fight Silva.


This.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

prospect said:


> Whats all this talk about Diaz always gets what he wants?!
> The only reason this fight is happening is because Silva wants it.
> If anything white Is Silva's bitch. Anderson wanted this fight and he got Dana to go so low and sign Nick Diaz .
> Obviously Nick got what he wanted in the process. But calling Dana his bitch is a little extreme. I bet Diaz now is extremely appreciative of Dana white and the ufc.
> But the guys who worship Diaz think that he was sitting back home and then Dana came over. Kneeled before him and then begged him to fight Silva.


He didnt beg him, Nick wanted that fight long ago. 

Nick turned down like 3 fights in his division in order to wait for this one, the onr which is much bigger than a Diaz-Lombard fight on a free card. No one else can turn down 3 fights to get the one they want. 

Diaz has done what he wants since back in the ufc. No other fighter could decline 1 fight without gwtting an ear full. Let alone 3. GSP got an ear full after retiring in the cage. Nick does and Dana waits for him offering fights. Chabging his contract ect...

Agree to disagree really.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nothing warrants any infractions...AT THE MOMENT. Be on topic and keep it civil and all is good in the hood. :thumbsup:

It might be a reward for Nick to fight even with all the shenanigans he's caused, but I see another take on this. UFC is "feeding" Nick Diaz to one of the greatest predators the game has ever known; "The Spider." He should technically get the likes of Luke, Bisping, Kennedy, or even Mousassi, but THIS FIGHT will sell and is far more intriguing. I luv it! 

Although Nick may not be the ambassador that GSP is he certainly has his own character and he doesn't change. That I can respect because he is who he is and he's fighting someone MANY would not.

Funny...how we all imagined this fight many years ago and nobody thought it would ever happen. All the right circumstances had to occur in order for this to make any sense. Now it's become reality.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree this is more about Anderson Silva's return then it is Nick Diaz. Despite having his leg split in half, Silva is still a different monster compared to Diaz. This will be a one sided whomping!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I agree this is more about Anderson Silva's return then it is Nick Diaz. Despite having his leg split in half, Silva is still a different monster compared to Diaz. This will be a one sided whomping!


It is funny you say that because when you look at UFC social media, Dana White twitter, MMA outlets, Helwani twitter.....it is all about Diaz.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they all didn't wait too long to throw Anderson Silva under the bus. Diaz will be good at welterweight but this is just a match to be made for the sake of making it. I'll be happy to see Silva shut Diaz up!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It is funny you say that because when you look at UFC social media, Dana White twitter, MMA outlets, Helwani twitter.....it is all about Diaz.


Actually it's all about JBJ and cormier


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Huh, where did all of the other posts go? Why were they deleted?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Huh, where did all of the other posts go? Why were they deleted?


Wtf happened here!! One of the board members ****ed up... probably cupcake


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Its not about a board member "f***ing up", I'm sure if anything was deleted its because of the petty bickering between a select few. Hence why I stayed the hell away from this thread.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Hating on the guy doesn't make sense. Other fighters have caused miscarriages, cheated, stolen money, *been in porn videos*, been in jail.


The rest is understandable, but what makes s.o. who's been in porn videos a hatable person¿


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

AlanS said:


> Its not about a board member "f***ing up", I'm sure if anything was deleted its because of the petty bickering between a select few. Hence why I stayed the hell away from this thread.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, the 'What are you doing now thread' is screwed up too.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Spite said:


> Nah, the 'What are you doing now thread' is screwed up too.


So posts are just going AWOL?

Explains why my comment in the Drysdale thread isn't showing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Huh, where did all of the other posts go? Why were they deleted?


Some I understand, but then I got a green rep mysteriously vanished from my CP as well for a post that wasn't deleted in this very thread. And no word of explanation...



prospect said:


> Wtf happened here!! One of the board members ****ed up... probably cupcake


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

some posts seem to have been restored, but not all.... weird.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

And some entire threads are missing too. Where is the recent Jones Instagram account hacked again one? Weird indeed...


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I can see the Anderson/Diaz stare down being a case of Nick trying to mean mug Anderson, and Anderson not giving a damn. Its gonna be funny as hell.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think another thing would be awesome too. Right from the bell Anderson trollishly taking Nick down and spending the whole first round on top of him with all of the 210 lbs he'll be weighing fight night.

Imagine the public frustration and the irritation on Nick Diaz mug. That prank would make me LMAO. Second round they resume standing and banging. :laugh:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

AlanS said:


> Its not about a board member "f***ing up", I'm sure if anything was deleted its because of the petty bickering between a select few. Hence why I stayed the hell away from this thread.


It's wise to do that, or at least refrain from posting a serious opinion in any Diaz thread. Some members turn them into what they want them to be...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Everyone that has met Nick in real life has said that he's a quiet, humble guy.* I'm sure there was a poster on this forum that said they bumped into Nick and after having all of the pre conceived notions of him * being a "thug" and a "bad guy", those notions were completely shattered and he came across as just a nice, genuine guy.
> 
> Seriously, Nick hasn't beaten any old ladies up. He's clearly had a tough upbringing and is a bit bitter about the world in general. So what? I can relate to his bitterness in many ways too. Yea, he's not a great UFC employee, perhaps that's because he HATES fighting too, but it's the only thing he knows how to do to earn a living. Maybe that's why his career work and behaviour is lousy, because he hates his job.


To the bold, most say the same about Sonnen. Just FYI.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

PheelGoodInc said:


> To the bold, most say the same about Sonnen. Just FYI.


The difference is regardless of how "nice" Sonnen appears on the surface, he's committed money fraud (that makes him a criminal, you should be arresting folk like him) and is a sports cheat.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I hope he will and I hope Diaz calls him out for it during the fight.


This.

Clown vs clown.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The difference is regardless of how "nice" Sonnen appears on the surface, he's committed money fraud (that makes him a criminal, you should be arresting folk like him) and is a sports cheat.


Agreed.


Good thing Diaz has never broken the law.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Right now on UFC on FOX facebook page they put up..and i quote...."remember the epic nick diaz/joe riggs hospital throwdown with this animated reenactment..." video obvioisly of a cartoon reenactment under it. 

So dont boycott Nick Diaz for the ufc welcoming his character and stunts he pulls. You blame diaz, hate the guy, yet the company you worship is the party who promotes it, airs it, applauds it, gives compensation for. Ufc loves Nick's personna mpre than his fans do. So boycott the ufc if it makes you that upset. Get off nicks jock for cashing in on his style whrn the company writing checks is urging him on. Lets get ******* real here.

http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/how-nick-diaz-of-all-people-took-on-the-system-and-won-080114?cmpid=tsmtw:fscom:ufconfox

Oh what do you know a writer for fox-the ufcs partner feels the same exact way. Feels nick got exactly what he wanted from them. Beat the system. Imagine that. He probably read my posts on here and said ya know what that makes sense. 

And if anyone could copy paste the text for me here. Nice quote by nick on how not all guys are in a position to speak up and sell fights. Feels fot others not getting paid. But yet i guess he is just a self centered ass who doesnt know whats going on. A thug.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Right now on UFC on FOX facebook page they put up..and i quote...."remember the epic nick diaz/joe riggs hospital throwdown with this animated reenactment..." video obvioisly of a cartoon reenactment under it.
> 
> So dont boycott Nick Diaz for the ufc welcoming his character and stunts he pulls. You blame diaz, hate the guy, yet the company you worship is the party who promotes it, airs it, applauds it, gives compensation for. Ufc loves Nick's personna mpre than his fans do. So boycott the ufc if it makes you that upset. Get off nicks jock for cashing in on his style whrn the company writing checks is urging him on. Lets get ******* real here.
> 
> ...


Pretty disheartening when you think about it. Doesn't bode well for the future of MMA.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Good thing Diaz has never broken the law.


Yeah. Nick is a smart dude for using a wheel man and another folk to carry the weed for him, so he can get always away... :wink03:



> Sgt. David Moranz from the Citrus Heights PD tells TMZ the driver of the car was arrested on an outstanding warrant and another passenger in the car was arrested for possession of concentrated cannabis ... but Diaz "was never arrested and was released without incidents from the scene."
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2013/03/18/nick-diaz-ufc-not-arrested/


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

From the man himself



> Silva: Nick Diaz is the guy that walks forward, has great boxing skills and comes to fight. It will be a great fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> From the man himself


Finally something we can agree about.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah a great fight for Silva lol.

Hopefully Diaz retires for good after he loses...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

A bunch of negative people. Diaz haters are negative in general it seems. The anderson fans/diaz haters going into this fight will spend 10x thr energy bashing diaz at every turn than they will being excited for anderson's return. Sort of pathetic if you think about it. 

Oh well i guess. 

Im a fan of both and will enjoy this super fight feom start to finish.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You know I used to dislike the diaz bros. But I can't help but smile everytime I see a thread go this route. Every Diaz thread no matter what always turns into post after post about why people don't like him.

For instance this thread has countless posts with people just discussing how they hate Diaz with no contribution to the actual topic of Silva/Diaz.

I think people's weird need to bash him makes me a fan. :dunno:

I think Silva wins, but the fight should be awesome.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You know I used to dislike the diaz bros. But I can't help but smile everytime I see a thread go this route. Every Diaz thread no matter what always turns into post after post about why people don't like him.
> 
> For instance this thread has countless posts with people just discussing how they hate Diaz with no contribution to the actual topic of Silva/Diaz.
> 
> ...


I see it the other way around. It's the spam like blind fanboyist sickening worship posts from *one* guy that makes people merely trying to be reasonable to look like they are hating on Nick Diaz, when it's just an attempt to keep things in a realistic perspective.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Instead of being so dramatic in every thread to the point of ruining it why dont you just put me on the block list? I dont get it? Is it thay hard?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Instead of being so dramatic in every thread to the point of ruining it why dont you just put me on the block list? I dont get it? Is it thay hard?


I don't know about him. But I can't seem to block you on my phone


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Instead of being so dramatic in every thread to the point of ruining it why dont you just put me on the block list? I dont get it? Is it thay hard?


Opposed to you, I don't attack you like you do with those who disagree with you. We are here to debate ideas and every time you come with non backed fanatic worship, I prefer to counter this ideas with logic.

If you are that bothered not having no answers, go ahead and block me, then.

I am Anderson Silva fan and I have heavily criticized him for stupid performances and lack of respect more than I can remember. Any Diaz to you, though, could never do no wrong. They are misunderstood heroes and it is so unfair they lack the shine and opportunities we all should wish for them.

I never ever saw any member in this forum to be so biased toward any fighter as you are toward the Diaz. When it comes to the Diaz, there is fanboysm and there's jonnyg unreachable blind level of worship. It's a folkloric level that should go to the HOF of MMAF.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> But I can't help but smile everytime I see a thread go this route. Every Diaz thread no matter what always turns into post after post about why people don't like him.


If you block johnnywhatever's posts & replies to him, the threads are no different/longer than any other thread here. It's an amusing internet forum manifestation of "self fulfilling prophecy".

:thumb02:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

A great fight on paper but a sad story once you ponder the back stories.

I don't really care who wins. I just hope Anderson walks out without a serious injury and that Diaz can find a way to support himself financially without fighting.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The difference is regardless of how "nice" Sonnen appears on the surface, he's committed money fraud (that makes him a criminal, you should be arresting folk like him) and is a sports cheat.


I've arrested plenty of people I got along with pretty well. Hell, I have friends who have been arrested for public intoxication / dui. Sonnen and Diaz both are criminals in their own way. 

Personally, Sonnen seems like a guy I could hang out with. Diaz seems like the kind of guy that makes me cringe for several reasons.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I've arrested plenty of people I got along with pretty well. Sonnen and Diaz both are criminals in their own way.
> 
> Personally, Sonnen seems like a guy I could hang out with. Diaz seems like the kind of guy that makes me cringe for several reasons.


Diaz isn't a criminal at all.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Diaz isn't a criminal at all.


He smokes weed and has gotten in multiple un sanctioned fights. The post on the last page talked about his buddy getting arrested for possession of concentrated cannabis. That is a felony. I expect Diaz has likely been in possession of that as well. Both are criminal.

As far as being a sports cheat, I'm pretty sure Diaz has also tested positive for banned substances.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

PheelGoodInc said:


> .
> 
> As far as being a sports cheat, I'm pretty sure Diaz has also tested positive for banned substances.


I doubt that


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

well, pot was illegal and he tested positive for that after his fight with Gomi.

I think it's stupid as hell that it's a banned substance, but still.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Your a criminal if you smoke weed? News to me lol..half the world are criminals then.

This thread should be titled the stupid as sh*t posting thread, mine included.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Well...that was certainly a lot to read. I think this fight is going to be fun no matter what. i dislike both guys equally, but respect them for the great fighters they are. Silva is one of the greatest of all time and Diaz is fun to watch even though he never really evolved with MMA like he could have.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

We got 6 more months Stun Gun, so buckle up. Some gems in there. Like_..."I can’t talk about Nick as a person because I don’t know him.
_
http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/8/1/5960567/anderson-silva-expects-best-ufc-fight-ever-against-nick-diaz

*Anderson Silva expects ‘best UFC fight ever’ against Nick Diaz*



> Anderson Silva wants to add more images to his highlight videos when he steps inside the Octagon against Nick Diaz at UFC 183.
> 
> Back in action after a gruesome injury suffered in December, "The Spider" returns to the Octagon on Jan. 31 in Las Vegas in a middleweight bout against the former Strikeforce welterweight champion, and he anticipates a stand-up war against the Stockton superstar.
> 
> ...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't care what anyone thinks about Silva or Diaz, they are MMA Icons. FACT.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I've arrested plenty of people I got along with pretty well. Hell, I have friends who have been arrested for public intoxication / dui. Sonnen and Diaz both are criminals in their own way.
> 
> Personally, Sonnen seems like a guy I could hang out with. Diaz seems like the kind of guy that makes me cringe for several reasons.






PheelGoodInc said:


> He smokes weed and has gotten in multiple un sanctioned fights. The post on the last page talked about his buddy getting arrested for possession of concentrated cannabis. That is a felony. I expect Diaz has likely been in possession of that as well. Both are criminal.
> 
> As far as being a sports cheat, I'm pretty sure Diaz has also tested positive for banned substances.


you are whats wrong with america


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

this thread is going downhill, fast....


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

SM33 said:


> I don't care what anyone thinks about Silva or Diaz, they are MMA Icons. FACT.


Agree. This fight will be...



*Icon* vs *Icon*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

dsmjrv said:


> you are whats wrong with america


PGI isn't what's wrong with America, the laws are what is wrong with America. I suppose you could argue that the people who willingly enforce such ridiculous nonsense are also at fault and are accessories to the problem and I'd agree, but blame the laws first as that's where it needs to change. Luckily this particular piece of stupidity is starting to change as states are starting to legalize it, but it is going to take a long time for it to become standard.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

hellholming said:


> this thread is going downhill, fast....


Yeah its getting there lol.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

PheelGoodInc said:


> He smokes weed and has gotten in multiple un sanctioned fights. The post on the last page talked about his buddy getting arrested for possession of concentrated cannabis. That is a felony. I expect Diaz has likely been in possession of that as well. Both are criminal.
> 
> As far as being a sports cheat, I'm pretty sure Diaz has also tested positive for banned substances.


This post just confirms all of my previous suspicions I had about you. You see no problem with arresting people in possession of cannabis simply because it's a law written down on a piece of paper, without actually using your own conscience to decide what is morally wrong or not. That is the problem with you and all police officers.

Explain to me what is wrong with a person choosing to inhabit certain substances into his body? Do you or do you not own your own body? I own my own body, no one else does, not you, nor some politician wearing some dark suit. I OWN MY BODY, therefore I can put what ever substance I want into it. Whether it be cannabis, cocaine, heroin, meth....It is my body and I alone am responsible for what ever substances I put in it. This is a natural right, and any "law" stating any thing else is nothing more than a form of slavery. If I want to open up my cleaning cupboard and make a nice ol' bleach cocktail, guess what? It's my body, I'll put what ever I want inside it.

You are willing to violently throw people into a cage for putting substances into their own bodies. Sorry, but you really are no different than the Nazi's in Nazi Germany. If some thing is written down on a piece of paper by politicians you will follow that order no matter what, without ever exercising your own free thinking mind. You are responsible for a lot of violence in your country without even realising it. So many men men are sat rotting in cages all over the country for harming absoluely no one and committing the "crime" of deciding to put substances in their bodies. Cages where thousands of men are RAPED every year in prison. You are responsible for this. You are responsible for more sickening violence than Nick Diaz will ever contribute to in society, and you think he is the bad guy.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I like both dudes. But am I the only one who thinks Andy will bash Nicks brain in within the first two rounds?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> This post just confirms all of my previous suspicions I had about you. You see no problem with arresting people in possession of cannabis simply because it's a law written down on a piece of paper, without actually using your own conscience to decide what is morally wrong or not. That is the problem with you and all police officers.
> 
> Explain to me what is wrong with a person choosing to inhabit certain substances into his body? Do you or do you not own your own body? I own my own body, no one else does, not you, nor some politician wearing some dark suit. I OWN MY BODY, therefore I can put what ever substance I want into it. Whether it be cannabis, cocaine, heroin, meth....It is my body and I alone am responsible for what ever substances I put in it. This is a natural right, and any "law" stating any thing else is nothing more than a form of slavery. If I want to open up my cleaning cupboard and make a nice ol' bleach cocktail, guess what? It's my body, I'll put what ever I want inside it.
> 
> You are willing to violently throw people into a cage for putting substances into their own bodies. Sorry, but you really are no different than the Nazi's in Nazi Germany. If some thing is written down on a piece of paper by politicians you will follow that order no matter what, without ever exercising your own free thinking mind. You are responsible for a lot of violence in your country without even realising it. So many men men are sat rotting in cages all over the country for harming absoluely no one and committing the "crime" of deciding to put substances in their bodies. Cages where thousands of men are RAPED every year in prison. You are responsible for this. You are responsible for more sickening violence than Nick Diaz will ever contribute to in society, and you think he is the bad guy.


Wow, Reptilian. This is very complex subject and will derail this thread big time, but I have to say a few things:

- When you have a job and you have your obligations, you follow them or you leave the job. If I am flying several families to their Christmas Eve reunion and the weather is below legal minimums at the arrival airport, even if I know that I could make a safe landing going below minimum altitude (which I would do *only in case of a dire emergency*), *I won't*, and they will have their Christmas Eve ruined going to an alternate airport and the maximum my conscience would tell me would be: "bummer..."

-There are good and bad police officers as there are good and bad lawyers, doctors, teachers. All the institutions they work for will have important roles in society. You can't blame Pheelgood for all the wrongdoings of other people, man, as he would approve any of them.

-Regarding you taking anything you want into your body. I assume you are an adult, right? Drug control goes far beyond protecting your own life. The illegal way these drugs are produced causes several deaths in gang wars and market disputes. The meanest criminals are behind production and distribution of drugs and they often recruit children for their armies and lots of other kids will make indiscriminate use of these substances and many will die because of it.

As I said. Very complex. May be you can open another thread? Interesting subject. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> -Regarding you taking anything you want into your body. I assume you are an adult, right? Drug control goes far beyond protecting your own life. The illegal way these drugs are produced causes several deaths in gang wars and market disputes. The meanest criminals are behind production and distribution of drugs and they often recruit children for their armies and lots of other kids will make indiscriminate use of these substances and many will die because of it.
> 
> As I said. Very complex. May be you can open another thread? Interesting subject. :thumbsup:


Please think about this one again. How many gang killings are done in the name of the ill begotten gains for the cartels, Budweiser and Coors?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Please think about this one again. How many gang killings are done in the name of the ill begotten gains for the cartels, Budweiser and Coors?


I understand you are not stating what I brought in that paragraph you quoted a fantasy, you are only pointing out other forms society can destroy itself - legally. Right?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> This post just confirms all of my previous suspicions I had about you. You see no problem with arresting people in possession of cannabis simply because it's a law written down on a piece of paper, without actually using your own conscience to decide what is morally wrong or not. That is the problem with you and all police officers.
> 
> Explain to me what is wrong with a person choosing to inhabit certain substances into his body? Do you or do you not own your own body? I own my own body, no one else does, not you, nor some politician wearing some dark suit. I OWN MY BODY, therefore I can put what ever substance I want into it. Whether it be cannabis, cocaine, heroin, meth....It is my body and I alone am responsible for what ever substances I put in it. This is a natural right, and any "law" stating any thing else is nothing more than a form of slavery. If I want to open up my cleaning cupboard and make a nice ol' bleach cocktail, guess what? It's my body, I'll put what ever I want inside it.
> 
> You are willing to violently throw people into a cage for putting substances into their own bodies. Sorry, but you really are no different than the Nazi's in Nazi Germany. If some thing is written down on a piece of paper by politicians you will follow that order no matter what, without ever exercising your own free thinking mind. You are responsible for a lot of violence in your country without even realising it. So many men men are sat rotting in cages all over the country for harming absoluely no one and committing the "crime" of deciding to put substances in their bodies. Cages where thousands of men are RAPED every year in prison. You are responsible for this. You are responsible for more sickening violence than Nick Diaz will ever contribute to in society, and you think he is the bad guy.












I had an extremely long reply written out... but I deleted it.

Find me where I said I arrest people for cannabis.

I've written exactly one marijuana citation in the last 5 years to a sex registrant who was staring at kids in a park.

Also, look into how the hard core drugs effect society. I firmly believe 90+ percent of property crimes are narcotic users trying to find money for their fix. Hell, they've even told me that themselves. This is mainly related to the more hard core drugs (heroin, methamphetamine, ect). I have no problem putting these guys in jail knowing they won't be burglarizing anyone's homes / cars while they're there. That is serving society. Hell, the judge might even order them a rehab program which may actually work. Two birds with one stone.

Tell the family who just had their entire house ransacked that it's okay, because the narcotic user who did it for money is only harming himself by ingesting these substances.

Although I once again appreciate the Nazi comparison, I actually see eye to eye with you on a lot of MMA related subjects.

:hug:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Putting people in jail for selling and smoking weed is pretty retarded more the latter really. All it does is put normal people in jail with real criminals and waste more of the taxpayers money and room in the prisons with people who don't belong there. 

But anyways the real question is how did this simple thread I made with twitter info turn into 20 pages?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

So with Diaz and Silva I think....

What's this?

No conversation whatsoever on them?

But the thread title says.....

Forget it!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> This post just confirms all of my previous suspicions I had about you. You see no problem with arresting people in possession of cannabis simply because it's a law written down on a piece of paper, without actually using your own conscience to decide what is morally wrong or not. That is the problem with you and all police officers.
> 
> Explain to me what is wrong with a person choosing to inhabit certain substances into his body? Do you or do you not own your own body? I own my own body, no one else does, not you, nor some politician wearing some dark suit. I OWN MY BODY, therefore I can put what ever substance I want into it. Whether it be cannabis, cocaine, heroin, meth....It is my body and I alone am responsible for what ever substances I put in it. This is a natural right, and any "law" stating any thing else is nothing more than a form of slavery. If I want to open up my cleaning cupboard and make a nice ol' bleach cocktail, guess what? It's my body, I'll put what ever I want inside it.
> 
> You are willing to violently throw people into a cage for putting substances into their own bodies. Sorry, but you really are no different than the Nazi's in Nazi Germany. If some thing is written down on a piece of paper by politicians you will follow that order no matter what, without ever exercising your own free thinking mind. You are responsible for a lot of violence in your country without even realising it. So many men men are sat rotting in cages all over the country for harming absoluely no one and committing the "crime" of deciding to put substances in their bodies. Cages where thousands of men are RAPED every year in prison. You are responsible for this. You are responsible for more sickening violence than Nick Diaz will ever contribute to in society, and you think he is the bad guy.


I dint post much on this forum but oh my god. what a guy. I love this post , couldn't agree more


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I had an extremely long reply written out... but I deleted it.
> 
> Find me where I said I arrest people for cannabis.
> 
> ...


The people who commit crimes just to get high are retards and would get somehow get in trouble either way. I've done drugs, do them now occasionally as well, not once I would even think of harming someone else just to get high again.

I actually wanted to write something more, but I'm kind of in a rush and I was too lazy to do it as well. :thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What the hell happened here? :laugh:

*Back on topic please! *

You can always create another thread if you want to discuss dealing drugs. Plus there should be a Breaking Bad thread somewhere in the entertainment section.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

And furthermore how can israel and palestine get along


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> *What the hell happened here? :laugh:*
> 
> *Back on topic please! *
> 
> You can always create another thread if you want to discuss dealing drugs. Plus there should be a Breaking Bad thread somewhere in the entertainment section.


In short, I have since pledged allegiance to Hitler.

I'm all for back on topic :thumb02:


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> This post just confirms all of my previous suspicions I had about you. You see no problem with arresting people in possession of cannabis simply because it's a law written down on a piece of paper, without actually using your own conscience to decide what is morally wrong or not. That is the problem with you and all police officers.
> 
> Explain to me what is wrong with a person choosing to inhabit certain substances into his body? Do you or do you not own your own body? I own my own body, no one else does, not you, nor some politician wearing some dark suit. I OWN MY BODY, therefore I can put what ever substance I want into it. Whether it be cannabis, cocaine, heroin, meth....It is my body and I alone am responsible for what ever substances I put in it. This is a natural right, and any "law" stating any thing else is nothing more than a form of slavery. If I want to open up my cleaning cupboard and make a nice ol' bleach cocktail, guess what? It's my body, I'll put what ever I want inside it.
> 
> You are willing to violently throw people into a cage for putting substances into their own bodies. Sorry, but you really are no different than the Nazi's in Nazi Germany. If some thing is written down on a piece of paper by politicians you will follow that order no matter what, without ever exercising your own free thinking mind. You are responsible for a lot of violence in your country without even realising it. So many men men are sat rotting in cages all over the country for harming absoluely no one and committing the "crime" of deciding to put substances in their bodies. Cages where thousands of men are RAPED every year in prison. You are responsible for this. You are responsible for more sickening violence than Nick Diaz will ever contribute to in society, and you think he is the bad guy.


Smart dude right here. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, if Nick Diaz's name is readable on the thread title, drugs are far from being off topic.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Putting people in jail for selling and smoking weed is pretty retarded more the latter really. All it does is put normal people in jail with real criminals and waste more of the taxpayers money and room in the prisons with people who don't belong there.
> 
> But anyways the real question is how did this simple thread I made with twitter info turn into 20 pages?



Nick Diaz, the most talked about fighter in the UFC today.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Please think about this one again. How many gang killings are done in the name of the ill begotten gains for the cartels, Budweiser and Coors?


I never got this argument. You can NEVER have a conversation about legality of weed without someone mentioning alcohol in some aspect. Do you want weed legalized or beer banned?


I'm not going to go too much into it, but with most of this conversation it comes down to breaking the law. You can challenge the laws, go to the rallies etc. etc. to try and get weed legalized. In recent years, this has worked absolute wonders for the cause. But every second you smoke or buy weed illegally, you ARE breaking the law. Plenty of people think they should be allowed to rob someone's house and not get arrested for it. When you are actively breaking the law, it doesn't come down to what you do and don't agree with. You will be reprimanded for it regardless.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I never got this argument. You can NEVER have a conversation about legality of weed without someone mentioning alcohol in some aspect. Do you want weed legalized or beer banned?
> 
> 
> I'm not going to go too much into it, but with most of this conversation it comes down to breaking the law. You can challenge the laws, go to the rallies etc. etc. to try and get weed legalized. In recent years, this has worked absolute wonders for the cause. But every second you smoke or buy weed illegally, you ARE breaking the law. Plenty of people think they should be allowed to rob someone's house and not get arrested for it. When you are actively breaking the law, it doesn't come down to what you do and don't agree with. You will be reprimanded for it regardless.


Fat man is right!! 
Also it doesn't matter if the officer agrees with you . If he doesn't go by the law . He's the one who should be locked up. And RS too . I'd lock you up for nothing other than your opinions!! Lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> Fat man is right!!
> Also it doesn't matter if the officer agrees with you . If he doesn't go by the law . He's the one who should be locked up. And RS too . I'd lock you up for nothing other than your opinions!! Lol


That's it. Gis on, me and you, continuous spar on the mats right now!!!!!!

Yeah. I remember when I was young, the police were cool with us having fireworks. They didnt take them off of us, which it was their lawful duty to do.

An hour later, we were firing them at someone's house, probably terrifying some poor old woman or something, trying to get someone to chase us.

Had the cop did her job, we'd not have done that. The law's not here for police officers or 'lay people' to interoperate. If we have an issue, we can challenge it through legal means.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Nick Diaz, the most talked about fighter in the UFC today.


Fanatic alert!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNKCXE5qQ9w



MMA-Sportsman said:


> Fanatic alert!!!


So you are going to follow me around, but when I respond to you....you cry to mods. 

you make no sense. 

lets get this thread back on track. with you here, it is hard. but we can all try.



> _I had the same injury champ, I know what you are going trough right now, but just stay calm and…_ http://instagram.com/p/rOP8ariMr-/


Silva reaching ou to Paul George. Paul will miss the whole NBA season. Super DNA for Silva o be back as soon as he will be.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

jonnyg4508 said:


> you make no sense.
> 
> lets get this thread back on track. with you here, it is hard. but we can all try.


Is that a sentence?!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

prospect said:


> Is that a sentence?!


yes, yes it was. are we going to post about grammar and run this thread into the ground? or what?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So you are going to follow me around, but when I respond to you....you cry to mods.
> 
> you make no sense.
> 
> lets get this thread back on track. with you here, it is hard. but we can all try.


I wasn't crying to mods, you got it wrong, but I don't blame you as that particular quote wasn't aimed at you.

*Fight is happening, I am more than happy to discuss it.*

This, in the other hand...



jonnyg4508 said:


> Nick Diaz, the most talked about fighter in the UFC today.


... is the kind of broken record fanatic babbling that along "Diaz is the boss" and "Dana is Nick's bitch" makes him to take more shit than he actually deserves, thanks to you, his "#1 fan". :thumbsup:


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And whats with these omfg and smdh. Seems like teenage girl lingo. OMG!!!!


BAZINGA PUNK!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I wasn't crying to mods, you got it wrong, but I don't blame you as that particular quote wasn't aimed at you.
> 
> *Fight is happening, I am more than happy to discuss it.*
> 
> ...


I answered the guys question. Why are you so up in arms over that? I don't get it. Now quit bickering over absolutley nothing. You ruin threads left and right.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I never got this argument. You can NEVER have a conversation about legality of weed without someone mentioning alcohol in some aspect. Do you want weed legalized or beer banned?
> .


He mentioned having marijuana is bad because it comes from gangs.

Put the dots together man. there are no gangs dealing beer because its legal. its the illelagity of marjuana that makes it begotten in illicit ways. If you legalize it wont be made or sold with gangs. Come on, just get it man.

Secondly, the differene between breaking into someones house and smoking pot should be evident to anyone with any moral reasoning. One hurts another, the other doesn't.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> He mentioned having marijuana is bad because it comes from gangs.
> 
> Put the dots together man. there are no gangs dealing beer because its legal. its the illelagity of marjuana that makes it begotten in illicit ways. If you legalize it wont be made or sold with gangs. Come on, just get it man.
> 
> Secondly, the differene between breaking into someones house and smoking pot should be evident to anyone with any moral reasoning. One hurts another, the other doesn't.


Common sources of income for the IRA:-

Cheap Cigarettes
Green Diesel
Poitin (Irish Moonshine)



Your argument is invalid.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Iuanes said:


> .
> 
> Secondly, the differene between breaking into someones house and smoking pot should be evident to anyone with any moral reasoning. One hurts another, the other doesn't.


Their not different in one way.. their both illegal = a cop shouldn't look the other way.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> He mentioned having *marijuana* is bad because it comes from gangs.


Oops. No. That you won't find in the quote you copied from my post.



prospect said:


> Their not different in one way.. their both illegal = a cop shouldn't look the other way.


Exactly. Different felonies, different sentences, but illegal all the same.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Common sources of income for the IRA:-
> 
> Cheap Cigarettes
> Green Diesel
> ...



So the reason not to make something legal is because people who sell it can potentially harm others? Wouldn't you have to ban everything?

Do you think that the IRA profits would go or up or down if cigarertes and alcholol were made illegal? think about the fundamental process not the exceptions



MMA-Sportsman said:


> Drug control goes far beyond protecting your own life. The illegal way *these drugs* are produced causes several deaths in *gang war*s and market disputes. The meanest criminals are behind production and distribution of drugs and they often recruit children for their armies and lots of other kids will make indiscriminate use of these substances and many will die because of it.


I dont see how i misinterpreted what you said. Unless you don't mean marijuana? I still think the same principal applies.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> So the reason not to make something legal is because people who sell it can potentially harm others? Wouldn't you have to ban everything?
> 
> Do you think that the IRA profits would go or up or down if cigarertes and alcholol were made illegal? think about the fundamental process not the exceptions


You said that gangs aren't dealing beer because it's legal. Gangs ARE dealing legal stuff though.

Gang culture wouldn't be taken away if things are made legal. If we make murder legal...people will stop murdering illegally?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> I dont see how i misinterpreted what you said. Unless you don't mean marijuana? I still think the same principal applies.


OK. About what has been written and what hasn't:
You stated I mentioned marijuana. I did not mentioned marijuana.

Now, you quoted part o a post of mine I was addressing Reptilian's post where he was saying...


> I can put *what ever substance* I want into it. Whether it be cannabis, cocaine, heroin, meth....It is my body and I alone am responsible for what ever substances I put in it.


and later on made it sound like I was making it about marijuana only by naming this drug specifically among all others. You got it wrong and made it sound even worse.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You said that gangs aren't dealing beer because it's legal. Gangs ARE dealing legal stuff though.
> 
> Gang culture wouldn't be taken away if things are made legal. If we make murder legal...people will stop murdering illegally?


But we're not discussing how to eliminate gangs entirely. we are talking about the relative benefits of legalization. Answer my question. Do IRA profits go up or down? Do gang profits go up or down if people can buy marijuna at the corner store with guaranteed quality and not having to deal with shady people?

The murder analogy is of course ridiculous. You don't sell murder and you dont make a black market of murder when you make it illegal. Also, we're talking about the SIDE EFFECT of making something illegal.

I never said marijuana consumption would go down, but gang related violence related to market competition of the substance would (which again does not mean that gangs would stop existing altogether)


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

This thread needs 50% of its pointless posts deleted, or close the damn thing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> But we're not discussing how to eliminate gangs entirely. we are talking about the relative benefits of legalization. Answer my question. Do IRA profits go up or down? Do gang profits go up or down if people can buy marijuna at the corner store with guaranteed quality and not having to deal with shady people?
> 
> The murder analogy is of course ridiculous. You don't sell murder and you dont make a black market of murder when you make it illegal. Also, we're talking about the SIDE EFFECT of making something illegal.
> 
> I never said marijuana consumption would go down, but gang related violence related to market competition of the substance would (which again does not mean that gangs would stop existing altogether)


Are there even any "weed gangs"?

90% of the time, it's your mate Dave who's growing a few plants in his cupboard.

The other 10% of the time, it's Sergei who can get you a 50 bag of weed as well as 3 Romanian cleaners, all the heroin you can inject and some brand of creatine you've never heard of but he assures you that it 'totally works'.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

AlanS said:


> This thread needs 50% of its pointless posts deleted, or close the damn thing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Closing the thread would suck. Because the original " thread " is suppose to be amusing... 

Back on topic. Nobody is arguing if weed or whatever should be legal. We're just saying just because you want it to be legal. Doesn't make it legal!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Are there even any "weed gangs"?
> 
> 90% of the time, it's your mate Dave who's growing a few plants in his cupboard.
> 
> The other 10% of the time, it's Sergei who can get you a 50 bag of weed as well as 3 Romanian cleaners, all the heroin you can inject and some brand of creatine you've never heard of but he assures you that it 'totally works'.


Well if there are no weed gangs, then why not legalize it? There are definitely gangs that sell drugs, marijuana being one of them. 

Sure, maybe it is your friend growing them. How about your nice friend, who otherwise has done harm to no one, but grow some plants, gets his house invaded by the police, kidnapped, thrown in jail and has his property confiscated.

Sound like a great law.

Anyways, Silva will win this fight. When's the last time Diaz checked a leg kick?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

prospect said:


> Back on topic. Nobody is arguing if weed or whatever should be legal. We're just saying just because you want it to be legal. Doesn't make it legal!


But this is not the topic.

Make your own thread in the lounge and make it "the topic".

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

prospect said:


> Back on topic. Nobody is arguing if weed or whatever should be legal. We're just saying just because you want it to be legal. Doesn't make it legal!



That's definitely true in the most literal sense. 

Historically, however, it isn't. Laws change because either people want something made illegal, or something made legal.

Inasmuch as the law of society should reflect the will of the people in, making something legal because you want, should absolutely happen (given proper process).

For example, in a few states in America, the people wanted it made legal and guess what, it was. So far, society has not been destroyed; violent crime is actually down.

I'm obviously not advocating 'do absolutely what you want because you feel like it' in the same way it isn't fair to say EVERYONE is a criminal or felon because theyve jawwalked, downloaded music, streamed something online etc.

If Diaz is a criminal, who isnt'?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Anyways, Silva will win this fight. When's the last time Diaz checked a leg kick?


Specially now Anderson was granted the use of TRT for the remaining fights he has in his contract.



*T*itanium *R*od *T*herapy


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

AlanS said:


> But this is not the topic.
> 
> Make your own thread in the lounge and make it "the topic".
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


+1

Great thread here for discussing marijuana, its already got 250 posts in it.

http://www.mmaforum.com/lounge/104315-marijuana-thread-25.html


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> He smokes weed and has gotten in multiple un sanctioned fights. The post on the last page talked about his buddy getting arrested for possession of concentrated cannabis. That is a felony. I expect Diaz has likely been in possession of that as well. Both are criminal.
> 
> As far as being a sports cheat, I'm pretty sure Diaz has also tested positive for banned substances.


Smoking weed is a misdemeanor in every state, mutual combat is a misdemeanor in most states, "concentrated weed" is just weed, they dont give a shit about how much you cut your dope or what its cut with, its the weight that matters in most states. 

As far as the feds are concerned an illegal drug is an illegal drug they dont distinguish between illegal drugs. 

All of that depends on the state but the point is I know you know what a real criminal looks like and I know you know thats not Nick.

He tested positive for weed its not the same as blood doping or roids although it is cheating because its on the ped list but then I guess they should put tylenol on the ped list? Lets not get delusional about cheating here.

Im surprised that so many people envy Nick so much that they hate him, sad really.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I never got this argument. You can NEVER have a conversation about legality of weed without someone mentioning alcohol in some aspect. Do you want weed legalized or beer banned?
> 
> 
> I'm not going to go too much into it, but with most of this conversation it comes down to breaking the law. You can challenge the laws, go to the rallies etc. etc. to try and get weed legalized. In recent years, this has worked absolute wonders for the cause. But every second you smoke or buy weed illegally, you ARE breaking the law. Plenty of people think they should be allowed to rob someone's house and not get arrested for it. When you are actively breaking the law, it doesn't come down to what you do and don't agree with. You will be reprimanded for it regardless.


Jesus, the mind control is STRONG in this one. People like you refer to the "law" as if it some kind of mystical entity, laws that were forged by super-human beings. Hence the term "Oh he thinks he's above the law". Instead of being mind controlled into obeying these laws no matter how erroneous they are, why don't you ask yourself what they are and where they come from.

Laws are nothing but scribblings on a piece of paper written by politicians. The last time I checked, politicians aren't mystical, super-human beings, they are just men. Politicians, nor do any other group of people have the actual right to scribble down things onto pieces of paper with the threat of violence if people disobey. They're not laws, they're threats.

Man made laws have no place in nature what so ever, they are nothing but artificial constructs of a truly insane human mind. I can't come into your home and claim that I don't like your behaviour when you eat salt and then suddenly forbid you to eat salt with the threat of imprisonment and violence if you carry on eating it. These are signs of mental illness. No one has the right to tell you what substances you can and can't put into YOUR OWN BODY. Unless you're a proud slave.

As for the neg rep you left, police officers are directly responsible for the disgusting crimes that go on inside these locked caged prisons. If some one is thrown into a jail cell for growing and selling a plant within their own home and they then go on to be raped in that prison, the police officers are directly responsible for this. Claiming otherwise is just lying to yourself.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Im surprised that so many people envy Nick so much that they hate him, sad really.


That's the same thing every girl on facebook says when people call them a cnt.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Jesus, the mind control is STRONG in this one. People like you refer to the "law" as if it some kind of mystical entity, laws that were forged by super-human beings. Hence the term "Oh he thinks he's above the law". Instead of being mind controlled into obeying these laws no matter how erroneous they are, why don't you ask yourself what they are and where they come from.
> 
> Laws are nothing but scribblings on a piece of paper written by politicians. The last time I checked, politicians aren't mystical, super-human beings, they are just men. Politicians, nor do any other group of people have the actual right to scribble down things onto pieces of paper with the threat of violence if people disobey. They're not laws, they're threats.
> 
> ...


So is it just weed, or are you cool with people preparing heroin and selling it to kids as well?

You want the law to work to YOUR moral compass, not democratically.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> That's the same thing every girl on facebook says when people call them a cnt.


Its called motive.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Its called motive.


Why does everyone love Anderson then? Considering he's the greatest of all time.

Envy Nick....or Envy Anderson? Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

prospect said:


> Fat man is right!!
> Also it doesn't matter if the officer agrees with you . If he doesn't go by the law . He's the one who should be locked up. And RS too . I'd lock you up for nothing other than your opinions!! Lol


God forbid the officer disobeys "the law", some scribblings on a piece of paper made by politicians. So when Hitler made "the laws" legal in Nazi Germany to just kick Jews out of their homes and take them, I guess because it was "the law", the Nazis didn't do any thing wrong, right? After all it was written down on a piece of paper by a politician, so it must have been moral!

Fascists like yourself are a serious danger to society. You have software programmed perceptions of what reality actually is. You'd be agreeing with the Nazis in Germany back then, you'd be agreeing with the "laws" on slavery back in America just a few years back, you'd be agreeing with women being oppressed, and even further back, way, way back, you'd be right there agreeing with human sacrifices to the "gods" in ancient societies. You are nothing more than a product of your software programmed society and will agree and conform to any norms present in society, regardless of how insane and immoral they are.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So is it just weed, or are you cool with people preparing heroin and selling it to kids as well?
> 
> You want the law to work to YOUR moral compass, not democratically.


What makes you thing that just because its not legal they dont push it to kids currently? 

**** the drug topic lets talk about how Anderson Silva is going to be Perceived if he gets his ass beat by Nick or vice versa.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why does everyone love Anderson then? Considering he's the greatest of all time.
> 
> Envy Nick....or Envy Anderson? Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Because Nick lives a different lifestyle then them and is much more of an easy target for their judgment.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> What makes you thing that just because its not legal they dont push it to kids currently?
> 
> **** the drug topic lets talk about how Anderson Silva is going to be Perceived if he gets his ass beat by Nick or vice versa.


When did I say they dont? I'm just saying that he says it should be fine to grow whatever plant you want and do what you want with it.

I was asking if that included heroin being sold to naive children.

Yeah Anderson won't have lost ANYTHING in this fight with Nick. The ONLY thing that could have weakness is his mentality regarding his leg, which won't be an issue with Nick.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So is it just weed, or are you cool with people preparing heroin and selling it to kids as well?
> 
> You want the law to work to YOUR moral compass, not democratically.


Instead of worrying about kiddie heroin addicts, perhaps you should be more concerned with the prescribed GARBAGE doctors are shovelling down kids throats because they have "ADHD"- AKA - They can't concentrate in school because it's fcking boring. You should be much more concerned with "legal" prescribed drugs which are the third leading cause of death in America. Not heroin.

You're not getting it are you. You and you alone are in control of your body. You have the natural right to decide what substances you can and can't put in it. So I'll ask you the question, DO YOU OWN YOUR BODY? Yes or no?

If you answered yes to that question, then you must inherently disagree with the illegalisation of ANY drug, because it's your body and you have the right to put what ever you want inside it.

If you answered NO to that question, then you are admitting that you are a slave. You don't own your own body, some politicians do who write down laws onto pieces of paper. That's the highest form of slavery there is.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...No brainer there. It's a worthy opponent for Anderson's return and a high profile opponent for Diaz which can blow up his stock. Lotta speculation with this one. Nick out quite a while and Anderson coming back from a spooky injury. Hard to see which way this fight will go. Nick can take a beating and it's gonna take an A-game from Anderson to take Nick out. Very intriguing match up on the feet. Could go either way..:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Instead of worrying about kiddie heroin addicts, perhaps you should be more concerned with the prescribed GARBAGE doctors are shovelling down kids throats because they have "ADHD"- AKA - They can't concentrate in school because it's fcking boring. You should be much more concerned with "legal" prescribed drugs which are the third leading cause of death in America. Not heroin.
> 
> You're not getting it are you. You and you alone are in control of your body. You have the natural right to decide what substances you can and can't put in it. So I'll ask you the question, DO YOU OWN YOUR BODY? Yes or no?
> 
> ...


So in short, you see NOTHING wrong with the legalization of selling heroin to children?

You don't need to flip it to something else. A yes or no answer is all that's required mate.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> . You got it wrong and made it sound even worse.


It's called paraphrasing, I did it to save effort not to malign you. Regardless, the same principles apply no matter the drug.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Jon Jones is the GOAT. AS is the greatest of an era and the sun has set on that era.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Jon Jones is the GOAT. AS is the greatest of an era and the sun has set on that era.


There's a little bit more to being the GOAT for me than just winning. How you win, the skills you display etc. etc. all comes into it. Even the Sonnen fight was huge for Anderson.

If Jones does to DC, Gus and AJ what he did to Glover, I'll put my hands up and admit he's the greatest.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> It's called paraphrasing, I did it to save effort not to malign you. Regardless, the same principles apply no matter the drug.


No, it's called stuffing words in someone's mouth based on a quote taken out of context, but that's alright. I can agree there are proportional similarities between the principles, though but that's new conversation between you and me, as I was not referring to that at all at the time.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So in short, you see NOTHING wrong with the legalization of selling heroin to children?
> 
> You don't need to flip it to something else. A yes or no answer is all that's required mate.


If a child dies from taking heroin then that is horrible, but freedom comes with big responsibility. A lion may have a much simpler life locked up in a zoo with masters controlling it. A free lion, able to roam around in the wild in it's natural habitat is going to face many more dangers then the slave lion locked up in the zoo, but the lion is FREE - and freedom is a natural inherent right of every being on this planet.

Again I will repeat - If I want to guzzle down a tub of bleach from the cleaning cupboard then that is my RIGHT to do so, because it's my body and I alone own it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> There's a little bit more to being the GOAT for me than just winning. *How you win, the skills you display etc. etc. all comes into it.* Even the Sonnen fight was huge for Anderson.
> 
> If Jones does to DC, Gus and AJ what he did to Glover, I'll put my hands up and admit he's the greatest.


And that is exactly why Bones is the GOAT. The Sonnen fight with Jones was not a huge fight for jon, I wonder why..


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Jon Jones is the GOAT. AS is the greatest of an era and the sun has set on that era.


If Jones loses to DC and never reaches Anderson's records in UFC, will you consider him GOAT still? :confused02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> If a child dies from taking heroin then that is horrible, but freedom comes with big responsibility. A lion may have a much simpler life locked up in a zoo with masters controlling it. A free lion, able to roam around in the wild in it's natural habitat is going to face many more dangers then the slave lion locked up in the zoo, but the lion is FREE - and freedom is a natural inherent right of every being on this planet.


So you think a small child, completely devoid of reasoning, logic and intelligent....should be held soley responsible for taking heroin? So you'd be cool with parents giving their kids heroin as long as the kid was fine with it?

I'm just taking your "We should be free to grow, take or do what we want with any drug" sentence into a different aspect.



slapshot said:


> And that is exactly why Bones is the GOAT. The Sonnen fight with Jones was not a huge fight for jon, I wonder why..


Because Jones was twice as big, and Sonnen was a wrestler trying to throw a fellow wrestler who could well make HW around?

I'm in no way talking Jones down. I actually gave Sonnen a chance in that fight, but that's the ONLY fight I'll take down on about opponent level. Jones has taken on near enough the absolute best. I just want to see DC and Gus (again) under his belt before I say GOAT.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So you think a small child, completely devoid of reasoning, logic and intelligent....should be held soley responsible for taking heroin? So you'd be cool with parents giving their kids heroin as long as the kid was fine with it?
> 
> I'm just taking your "We should be free to grow, take or do what we want with any drug" sentence into a different aspect.
> 
> ...


Any parent (or person) encouraging their child to take serious drugs without educating them on the dangers of said drugs is a scum bag POS and should be punished.

If a child really wants to get hold of some drugs, they will find a way to do so regardless of any drug laws in place.

If my child started asking me about heroin and said he/she was curious about it I would explain to them and educate them on the serious hazards and dangers of taking it and would advise them not to do so. The same way if my child asked me if he could jump from the top of the house roof into the garden. I'd explain how stupid of an idea that would be and tell them that they'd like break every bone in their body and be in serious physical pain.

Children aren't as stupid as you make out, if you tell them "hey kid, if you put your hand in that fire you're going to get burnt badly and be in serious pain" - they won't put their hand in the fire. Enforcing "laws" with the threat of violence of non-compliance is not the way to go about things.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Any parent (or person) encouraging their child to take serious drugs without educating them on the dangers of said drugs is a scum bag POS and should be punished.


How can they be punished? There is no law, it's just scribbles by politicians remember?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How can they be punished? There is no law, it's just scribbles by politicians remember?


There is natural law, educate yourself on it. Things don't need to be scribbled down onto pieces of paper for people to understand basic principles of life. I don't need to write down 2+2=4 or the sky is blue onto a piece of paper so people understand it, the same way I don't have to write down "r a pe is wrong" "Murder is wrong". It doesn't need to be written down and made into a man made law, it's inherently wrong.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hay did you two see the posts asking you to take the drug BS to a different thread or make it yourselves? 

This thread is about the greatest fight of the year not your political agenda.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> There is natural law, educate yourself on it. Things don't need to be scribbled down onto pieces of paper for people to understand basic principles of life. I don't need to write down 2+2=4 or the sky is blue onto a piece of paper so people understand it, the same way I don't have to write down "r a pe is wrong" "Murder is wrong". It doesn't need to be written down and made into a man made law, it's inherently wrong.


You only think murder is wrong because your mind is being controlled by your western beliefs.

BOOM, annoying isn't it?

But you go to an African tribe and tell them murder is wrong while they string you up and eat you for their dinner. Go tell a lion that "naturally" it shouldn't kill anything. Humans have killed animals and each other since the dawn of existence, predating written law.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ill say it again..

Hay did you two see the posts asking you to take the drug BS to a different thread or make it yourselves? 

This thread is about the greatest fight of the year not your political agenda.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Ill say it again..
> 
> Hay did you two see the posts asking you to take the drug BS to a different thread or make it yourselves?
> 
> This thread is about the greatest fight of the year not your political agenda.


I find it a MISSION not to reply to someone quoting me. So apologies for contributing to the mind fuk of a thread.

Greatest fight of the year is an understatement.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You only think murder is wrong because your mind is being controlled by your western beliefs.
> 
> BOOM, annoying isn't it?
> 
> But you go to an African tribe and tell them murder is wrong while they string you up and eat you for their dinner. Go tell a lion that "naturally" it shouldn't kill anything. Humans have killed animals and each other since the dawn of existence, predating written law.


Are you kidding? I think murder is wrong because of "Western beliefs" is this some kind of joke? Western society has taught me the difference between right and wrong, that's the biggest laugh I've got in a while. Western society is a CANCER to this earth.I don't think murder is wrong, I KNOW murder is wrong, and not through any belief system or set of dogmas. I inherently know this - my parents didn't need to tell me, politicians didn't, written down laws onto pieces of paper didn't and Western society sure as fck didn't. How do I KNOW this? Because I wouldn't want to be the victim of a murder myself. If I don't want to be ra ped or murdered, then that gives me no RIGHT to do the same thing to another individual, that makes it a WRONG.

*“The Liberty of man consists 
solely in this, that he obeys the 
Laws of Nature, because he 
has himself recognized them 
as such, and not because they 
have been imposed upon him 
externally by any foreign will 
whatsoever". - Mikhail Bakunin*

Please educate yourself on Natural law, this is a good start:






On topic:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ive always loved that photo of Nick, shows his spirit is organic.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

slapshot said:


> This thread is about the greatest fight of the year not your political agenda.


But we've already got an Expendables thread.

Besides, these potheads have no clue what they're talking about. Nothing wrong with some users here handing out some educational lessons. Diaz should be taking notes. Or maybe the fight will get cancelled after he tests positive for weed. It's illegal in most states (including Nevada, last I checked), so get over it.




:wink01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> On topic:


This picture was photoshopped as requested by the other parents, because in the original one, Nick was flipping the bird for the first time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just goes to show how far back Nick Diaz's attitude goes and why it's the way it is today. No doubt Nate got the attitude from his older brother. Way to be a good influence to your younger brother Nick!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Just goes to show how far back Nick Diaz's attitude goes and why it's the way it is today. No doubt Nate got the attitude from his older brother. Way to be a good influence to your younger brother Nick!


Hell yeah he taught his brother well, but hay Im sure you were raised in the same environment as Stockton? The attitude comes from practically living in a war zone and is 100% necessary if you live in the ghetto.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> God forbid the officer disobeys "the law", some scribblings on a piece of paper made by politicians. So when Hitler made "the laws" legal in Nazi Germany to just kick Jews out of their homes and take them, I guess because it was "the law", the Nazis didn't do any thing wrong, right? After all it was written down on a piece of paper by a politician, so it must have been moral!
> 
> Fascists like yourself are a serious danger to society. You have software programmed perceptions of what reality actually is. You'd be agreeing with the Nazis in Germany back then, you'd be agreeing with the "laws" on slavery back in America just a few years back, you'd be agreeing with women being oppressed, and even further back, way, way back, you'd be right there agreeing with human sacrifices to the "gods" in ancient societies. You are nothing more than a product of your software programmed society and will agree and conform to any norms present in society, regardless of how insane and immoral they are.


You do realize that the first paragraph didn't address what I said. And the second one was just attacking an innocent guy 

You need to understand what I'm saying . All I'm saying is that a police officer or whatever took an oath. That he will protect the people by the law. It's not his authority to let you go if you're doing something illegal.

You're just here twisting my words even though you probably didn't even read em. 
There are some guys who had your beliefs and instead of acting it was legal. They actually went to the authorities and made it legal. 


So.... Diaz won't check kicks huh??..


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Although I promised to get back on topic... I've been baited in. Not by the usual, but by the people who seem generally interested.

There is the spirit of the law and letter of the law.

I am a big fan of the spirit of the law. I specialize in narcotic investigations. I have never brought it up before because reptilian has proven he's an anarchist conspiracy theorist. No point in trying to talk to him. He is a radical to the point where someone of a similar point of thought slaps a bomb on their chest and detonates it killing innocent people because they believe they will be with allah. There is literally no difference between the two. The radical belief and closed mindedness brings both groups to one and the same. Nothing will change their thought because in their mind, it is the only thing that is right.

However, there are some other posters on this thread who may benefit from a response.

Working this job for nearly ten years I can honestly say I've stared what a devil would represent in the face. Killers with no moral reasoning for why they killed and no guilt trip about taking another persons life for money or property. And 99 +% of the time they are narcotic users.

In addition to that, the most common crime we face are property crimes where 9 out of 10 times the suspect will not be caught. It's a shame, but it's true. I can tell you when we do catch them they are more than likely hard drug addicts. Drug usage and crimes against society have a relation only the most blind people choose to ignore.

I did follow up on a house the other day that led to 2,500 pounds of marijuana directly related to a *drug cartel* Why the follow up? Because a guy had his head halfway cut off in an alley way. Without giving details (open investigation) I'll leave it at that.

Every hard core methamphetamine, heroin, bath salt user I've ever encountered started with marijuana.

I personally believe a hard core drug arrest is the most beneficial thing you can do for society. Whatever amount of time is spent in jail is that much less time an innocent person is losing their property to a junky looking for their fix.

This is the real world ladies and gentlemen. Causal marijuana smokers will never understand that or see what I've seen. They see videos online and their beliefs are set in stone. This is directly related to the publicity campaign that marijuana is somehow good for people... similar to how those people in Germany were educated about jews during WW2. Doesn't feel good, does it?

That being said, I've written exactly one marijuana citation in the last 5 years (for an infraction). Crucify me if it makes you feel better. I don't care. I know what I do benefits society far more than ideological internet posts do.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

You bunch of lazy internet slobs quick bickering and get in on some of this.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

For what it's worth I find that people who use/ have used psychedelics and weed are way more interesting balanced tolerant than those that don't/Havnt. That's just my experience


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

JWP said:


> For what it's worth I find that people who use/ have used psychedelics and weed are way more interesting balanced tolerant than those that don't/Havnt. That's just my experience


Depends mate, people like the diaz brothers are cool to hang with that are smokers and stuff, but unfortunately there's a shit load of hipsters and people who think they are badass or "chill" because they smoke it and they brag about it and always talk about it.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You bunch of lazy internet slobs quick bickering and get in on some of this.


I tried this in the past when I saw this vid for the first time , my hands died after 15 mins...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Swp said:


> I tried this in the past when I saw this vid for the first time , my hands died after 15 mins...


I've been meaning to buy a decent swivel and bracket with the speed bag for a while but I need a good place to put it with room. But yeah it looks very tiring and hard and he did this after a 15 mile mountain biking session and 5 rounds of sparring.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

JWP said:


> For what it's worth I find that people who use/ have used psychedelics and weed are way more interesting balanced tolerant than those that don't/Havnt. That's just my experience


Out of pure curiosity, what does interesting balanced tolerant mean?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Out of pure curiosity, what does interesting balanced tolerant mean?


An interesting person who is open minded and has depth to their character.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You bunch of lazy internet slobs quick bickering and get in on some of this.


Is it me or was that someone "pampering his ass out" in the background..

Nick you hypocrite.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see this fight go down.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

prospect said:


> You do realize that the first paragraph didn't address what I said. And the second one was just attacking an innocent guy
> 
> You need to understand what I'm saying . All I'm saying is that a police officer or whatever took an oath. That he will protect the people by the law. It's not his authority to let you go if you're doing something illegal.
> 
> ...


An innocent guy? You want to throw people into cages for having different view points than you. That makes you a psychopath, statist.

So the Nazi's were just following their oaths too, they were just following their orders therefore they are obviously guilty of no crime because it was "the law" to do what they did.



PheelGoodInc said:


> Although I promised to get back on topic... I've been baited in. Not by the usual, but by the people who seem generally interested.
> 
> There is the spirit of the law and letter of the law.
> 
> ...


Comparing me to a suicide bomber because I believe in a world without external rulers, and using labels that you have absolutely no idea what they mean. You throw around the term Anarchist and have no idea what the word actually means. The word anarchy to you means chaos, disorder, riots, violence. This just shows how deeply mind controlled you are, perhaps you should get the popcorn out and watch the new "Purge:Anarchy" film. Here's what the word anarchy actually means:

The word anarchy comes from the ancient Greek ἀναρχία, anarchia, from ἀν an, "not, without" + ἀρχός arkhos, "ruler", meaning "absence of a ruler", "without rulers". Note, it means to live without rulers, not without RULES. Apparently understanding such a principle makes me comparable to a suicide bomber set out to kill lots of people.

You have no right to tell people what they can and can't put in their own bodies and by wearing that blue uniform you are keeping slavery alive. The only extremist here is you.

Krishnamurti: *“It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society.”*

For the record I don't smoke cannabis or consume any drugs, but I do recolonise the inherent natural right for people to ingest any substance they want. I have family members who have wrecked their lives because of drug addiction, if any one is going to have a bias FOR the use of drug control, it's me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm *really* fecking stoned right now...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I did follow up on a house the other day that led to 2,500 pounds of marijuana directly related to a *drug cartel*.


And during prohibition when alcohol was illegal, big time crimes where related to alcohol.



> Every hard core methamphetamine, heroin, bath salt user I've ever encountered started with marijuana.


I bet they did tobacco and alcohol before they started marijuana.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> And during prohibition when alcohol was illegal, big time crimes where related to alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they did tobacco and alcohol before they started marijuana.


Do you want cigs and drink made illegal too?

But you also say that when alcohol was illegal there were big time crimes. The fact that it was illegal made little difference. Here's a survey on one brand of alcohol in Scotland.



Survey said:


> In January 2010 a BBC investigation revealed that Buckfast had been mentioned in 5,638 crime reports in the Strathclyde area of Scotland from 2006–2009, equating to an average of three per day. One in 10 of those offences had been violent and 114 times in that period a Buckfast bottle was used as a weapon. A survey at a Scottish young offenders’ institution showed of the 117 people who drank alcohol before committing their crimes, 43 percent said they had drunk Buckfast. In another study of litter around a typical council estate in Scotland, 35 percent of the items identified as rubbish were Buckfast bottles.


If you smoke weed, knowing it's illegal (if it is in the situation or place you're in) then you deserve to be reprimanded for it. You KNOW it's against the law, and you are interoperating the law and still breaking it. That's the exact same as heroin dealers, whether the ramifications are different or not.

If your argument is that weed should be legalized, I haven't actually seen anyone in this thread disagree with it. I on the other hand do disagree with it, the same reason we'd all be better off if drink was made illegal. Humans are stupid. We self abuse. Last weekend I hammered 700ml of spirits into me within an hour, because I'm stupid. My brother for like 3 years couldn't walk into a shop without having a panic attack because of self abuse from smoking weed. It can go two ways. You can go the Reptilian Slayer route, where everyone being junkies and anarchy reigning takes over in the name of "freedom", or you can opt for productivity and let people outlaw shit that is damaging us.

Smoking is one of the biggest vices in the world. It has endless downsides, and ZERO upsides. We're stupid.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

WOW Is this trainwreck still getting derailed by the same people?....

disappointed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> WOW Is this trainwreck still getting derailed by the same people?....
> 
> disappointed.


To be fair the fights not for like 6 months. We can't STILL be talking about the fight for the next 6 months haha.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

CupCake said:


> WOW Is this trainwreck still getting derailed by the same people?....
> 
> disappointed.


and the mods still not doing a damn thing about it.

dissappointed.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

And now that drugs took over any MMA related subject in this thread, we realize why Nick Diaz is the most commented fighter around.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy cluster****. I can not be bothered to delete all these posts.


----------

